# Die Frage, die die WoW-Spieler bewegt:



## Niranda (13. Januar 2009)

Huhu,
b1ubb hat mich zu dieser Umfrage angeregt und indirekt auch gezwungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also Flames plz an ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Frage:
Gibt es einen Plural von "WoW", sprich "WoWs"? (siehe Umfrage)
(Ich rede von der Mehrzahl des Spieles "WoW", nicht der Geschichte oÄ)


Meine Meinung: *JA* (b1ubb: nein^^)
Begründung:
World of Warcraft ist ein Name selbst, also [World of Warcraft] gehört zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich davon nun den Plural ziehe, erinnere ich mich an meine 6. Klasse: -s hinten dran = Plural.
Also: World of Warcrafts, oder WoWs, oder damit man's besser sieht: [World of Warcraft]s

Woher weiß ich, das World of Warcraft englisch ist? Nun weil's sich übersetzen lässt: "Welt der Kriegskunst"

Nun können welche kommen und sagen: Das ist ab ein Eigenname!
Ok, das ist richtig und falsch. Nur weil's so aussieht wie ein 'Titel' muss es nicht gleich ein Eigenname sein. Es kann ja auch beschreiben, was drin ist: Die Welt de Kriegskünste ist darin^^
Aber Eigenname hin oder her, ihr sagt auch: Die PCs (Personal Computers), oder Colas (auch wenns inkorrektes deutsch ist).

Ich bin auf Eure Meinungen gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Nira

*PS:
Aber ihr sagt doch auch alle: Ich möchte gern 2 PCs kaufen... :<*

*PPS:
Ihr sagt alle 2mal.. oder 2x (x = mal)... die rede ist von:
2 WoWs (engl.)
2 PCs (engl.)
2 Bananas (engl.)
2 Mouses (hier als englischer Eigenname: [Mouse]s, ansonsten wäre mice richtig, aber schließlich kauft ihr für euren PC ja keine Mäuse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
2 Dogs (engl.)
2 Mikes (Eigenname / Die zwei Mikes da drüben / Die Ericas / Die Müllers (Geschwister))
2 Samsungs (Eigenname / um allgemein zwei monitore von Samsung zu beschreiben... z.B.^^)*


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

Es gibt nur 1 WoW - und nicht 2 ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

von daher nicht steigerbar ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (13. Januar 2009)

Die rede ist von den Spielen... z.B. ich kaufe 2 wow(s) ^^

Oder sagst du:
Ich hätte gern eine wow oder zwei wow?
Das ist fast so wie: ich hätte gern zwei wurst!  xD


----------



## Floyder (13. Januar 2009)

Es ist so schwachsinnig.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sage, das Plural von "WoW" ist "WoW".
Singular: World of Warcraft.
Plural: World*s* of Warcraft.

Edit:
Hab gerade erst gemerkt, dass genau das nicht gemeint ist.
Hmm... dazu fällt mir nichts ein, deshalb würde ich sagen: "Ich kaufe zwei mal WoW" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pupsi_Baer (13. Januar 2009)

Wenn überhaupt

World*s* of Warcraft



Edith: Ja mein Vorredner (2 über mir sagt es).

Alles andere ist grammatikalisch fragwürdig.


----------



## Greshnak (13. Januar 2009)

worlds of warcraft wenn, es ist ja a world, und es sind many worlds (oder much ?)


----------



## PARAS.ID (13. Januar 2009)

W's.o.W.


----------



## Gauski (13. Januar 2009)

stimme b1ubb zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floyder (13. Januar 2009)

Many ones 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

Soviele die meine MEinung teilen?

unfassbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allvis (13. Januar 2009)

B1ubb hat recht.Und es hört auch besser anhört


----------



## Niranda (13. Januar 2009)

hab umfrage aktuallisier^^

@b1ubb:
Viele sagen auch "Ja zu Popstars!" und "Nein zu Büchern"  XD


----------



## Shasta (13. Januar 2009)

-s ist eine amerikanische Regel, im Deutschen gibt es verschiedene Pluralregeln, z.B. Hunde, Fenster, Türen, Stühle und nicht Hunds, Fensters, Türs, Stuhls.

Blubb hat Recht: es gibt nur eine "World of Warcraft", aber es kann mehrere Kopien von dem Spiel geben. Also entweder redet ihr von mehreren Dimensionen der "world of Warcraft" oder von mehreren WoW-Spielen bzw. Kopien.

mfG


----------



## cM2003 (13. Januar 2009)

"Ich kaufe 2 World of Warcraft ein." Folglich auch 2 WoW, da das ja nur die Kurzform ist. Warcrafts hört sich beschissen an, sieht beschissen aus und ist allgemein beschissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (13. Januar 2009)

mir kam da noch so eine idee:

Alle sind falsch, es müsste: WsoWs heißen... Die Welten der Kriegskünste - The Worlds of Warcrafts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fraudani (13. Januar 2009)

Wenn es darum geht, wie man das sagt, wenn man zweimal Wow kauft, dann heißt es: ich kaufe mir zwei Wow. Das liegt daran, wie schon erwähnt wurde, dass Wow bzw. World of Warcraft ein Eigenname ist und Eigennamen haben keinen Plural. 

Wenn man jedoch einfach nur ein Plural der World of Warcraft haben wollte, würde es Worlds of Warcraft heißen. 

Also auch wenn ich hier schon öfter Sachen gelesen habe, die einem relativen Neuling den Eindruck vermitteln, dass einige Leute b1ubb nicht so gern Recht geben: in diesem Fall hat er es.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> @b1ubb:
> Viele sagen auch "Ja zu Popstars!" und "Nein zu Büchern"  XD



Ich sag mal, "ja ich hab gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" =)


----------



## Girfried (13. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub wenn du in nen Laden gehst sagst du:Ich hätte gern 2x World of Warcraft(naja eigentlich braucht man ja nur 2 codes^^)

Also würd ich auch sagen nich steigerbar.Denn wenn man sagt Worlds of Warcraft würde es ja bedeuten da man z.b. 2 Warcraft Welten möchte bei 3 dann drei Welten usw... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nehar (13. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche gibt es von eigennamen keinen richtigen Plural, bzw mir fällt auf die schnelle keiner ein... "Ich kaufe 2x 'Playstation'" klingt für mich vernünftiger als "Ich kaufe 2 'Playstations'".


Genauso wird es dann, denk ich, sich bei WoW verhalten: Ich kaufe 2mal "World of Warcraft". Ich kaufe 2 "World of Warcraft". Whatever


----------



## Niranda (13. Januar 2009)

fraudani schrieb:


> Also auch wenn ich hier schon öfter Sachen gelesen habe, die einem relativen Neuling den Eindruck vermitteln, dass einige Leute b1ubb nicht so gern Recht geben: in diesem Fall hat er es.



Ich mag ihn :<
trotzdem will ich recht haben XD


PS:
*Aber ihr sagt doch auch alle: Ich möchte gern 2 PCs kaufen... :<*


----------



## jemiel (13. Januar 2009)

Da es sich in deiner Frage ja um das Kaufen geht, dürfte WOWs korrekt sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Girfried (13. Januar 2009)

Nehar schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche gibt es von eigennamen keinen richtigen Plural, bzw mir fällt auf die schnelle keiner ein... "Ich kaufe 2x 'Playstation'" klingt für mich vernünftiger als "Ich kaufe 2 'Playstations'".



Da sagst du eigentlich schon 2 Playstations denn Spielestation übersetzt und Playstations sind dann Spielestationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> PS:
> *Aber ihr sagt doch auch alle: Ich möchte gern 2 PCs kaufen... :<*



Ich kaufe mir einen Computer
Ich kaufe mir zwei Computer

nein ich sage nicht PC´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shasta (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> PS:
> *Aber ihr sagt doch auch alle: Ich möchte gern 2 PCs kaufen... :<*



2 Rechner


----------



## fraudani (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> PS:
> *Aber ihr sagt doch auch alle: Ich möchte gern 2 PCs kaufen... :<*



Ich sage immer: Schatz, ich brauch nen neuen Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (13. Januar 2009)

Computer im englischen... mehrzahl: computer*S*
WoW ist schließlich auch englisch XP


----------



## Lisutari (13. Januar 2009)

WoW= World of Warcraft ( Welt des Kriegshandwerks). Udn der Plural von World (Welt) ist Worlds (Welten)
Also Worlds of Warcraft. 

Wenn man das unbedingt will...

Ps: Sollte man zur Umfrage geben..., weil World of Warcrafts heit Welt der Kriegshandwerke. Es geth doch um die Welt im Plural.


----------



## Murgul5 (13. Januar 2009)

Es gibt nur ein World of Warcraft! *sing*


Ok zur Frage

1 World of Warcraft
2 World of Warcraft
3 ...

1 WoW
2 WoW
3 ...

Eindeutig!


----------



## Niranda (13. Januar 2009)

von "Welt des Kriegshandwerks" wäre der Plural so: "Welten der Kriegshandwerke" ^^

Iwie is das ein plödes Thema :O


----------



## TonicEye (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Die rede ist von den Spielen... z.B. ich kaufe 2 wow(s) ^^
> 
> Oder sagst du:
> Ich hätte gern eine wow oder zwei wow?
> Das ist fast so wie: ich hätte gern zwei wurst!  xD




Falsch, laut Rechtschreibung würdest du 2 World of Warcraft DVDs kaufen bzw. 2 Accounts aber keine 2 WOWs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (13. Januar 2009)

ich sage mal so aus dem Bauch heraus es heißt 2x WoW´s denn eigennamen sind sehr wohl steigerbar wie normale Ruf Namen wie z. B. 

Die zwei Mike´s stellen sich dort hin
oder die Zwei Susi´s sind Zwillinge

von daher haben eigennamen schon eine steigerung


----------



## Lord Gama (13. Januar 2009)

Is schon geil wie man die deutsche Sprache verhunzen kann. Noch schöner ist das verhunzen der englischen Grammatik. 
Wolrds of Warcaft... son Müll... b1ubb hat völlig recht.. es gibt keinen Plural... 

Es heißt World of Warcraft Welt der Kriegskunst.. da is kein Plural.. und wenn du von den Spielen redest, dann gehste in den Laden und sagst:

"2 mal World of Warcraft, bitte"!

Aber davon mal ab... habt ihr zuviel langeweile?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Die rede ist von den Spielen... z.B. ich kaufe 2 wow(s) ^^
> 
> Oder sagst du:
> Ich hätte gern eine wow oder zwei wow?
> Das ist fast so wie: ich hätte gern zwei wurst!  xD




Also ich Stimme auch mal Blubb zu. Wenn ich Wow 2 mal kaufe dann habe ich 2mal Wow und nicht 2 Wows. Wows hört zudem auch noch doof an ^^

So long Traugott


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Die rede ist von den Spielen... z.B. ich kaufe 2 wow(s) ^^
> 
> Oder sagst du:
> Ich hätte gern eine wow oder zwei wow?
> Das ist fast so wie: ich hätte gern zwei wurst!  xD



man kann auch einfach sagen: "ich kaufe mir zwei wow spiele".

fertig und aus.


----------



## Maradil (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Die rede ist von den Spielen... z.B. ich kaufe 2 wow(s) ^^
> 
> Oder sagst du:
> Ich hätte gern eine wow oder zwei wow?
> Das ist fast so wie: ich hätte gern zwei wurst!  xD



ich hätte gerne 2 Exemplare von WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> Aber davon mal ab... habt ihr zuviel langeweile?^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne, aber man muss sich doch den Tag versüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## szene333 (13. Januar 2009)

Kopf ---> Tisch


----------



## N00ky (13. Januar 2009)

Wenn die Frage davon handelt, was für Spiele man sich kauft, wie wärs dann mit:

*Ich kaufe:
- zwei Exemplare von World of Warcraft
- mir 2x WoW
*


Man sagt ja auch nicht:

Ich kaufe mir 2 Nickelbacks und 3 C++s Bücher


----------



## Maradil (13. Januar 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Die zwei Mike´s stellen sich dort hin
> oder die Zwei Susi´s sind Zwillinge



das is aber grammatikalisch falsch, weil  's machst du nur wenn etwas jemandem gehört, oder zugewiesen wird, z.B.: Mike's Auto oder Susi's Haargummi...

/klugscheißen off


----------



## TonicEye (13. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Ne, aber man muss sich doch den Tag versüßen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




... und die 10 Minuten bis Feierabend rumkriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordTears (13. Januar 2009)

Also bei WoW bleibts auch im Plural WoW

Nur bei der Sache mit Welt der Kriegskunst (somit World of Warcraft) teilt es sich. 
Wenn damit das Spiel gemeint ist bleibt es ein Titel der nicht im Plural genannt werden kann.
Aber nehmen wir es als Bezeichnung: "Wir betreten nun die Welt der Kriegskunst"
                                                       "Wir betreten die Welten der Kriegskünste"

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich sagen will.

Bei WoW hat (so schwer es mir fällt es zu sagen) b1ubb recht.
Bei World of Warcraft habt ihr so gesehen beide recht.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

LordTears schrieb:


> Bei WoW hat (so schwer es mir fällt es zu sagen) b1ubb recht.
> Bei World of Warcraft habt ihr so gesehen beide recht.



Es kann nur 1 recht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dieser bin ich ! =)


----------



## Niranda (13. Januar 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> ich sage mal so aus dem Bauch heraus es heißt 2x WoW´s denn eigennamen sind sehr wohl steigerbar wie normale Ruf Namen wie z. B.
> 
> Die zwei Mike´s stellen sich dort hin
> oder die Zwei Susi´s sind Zwillinge
> ...



<3

____

Ihr sagt alle 2*mal*.. oder 2*x* (x = mal)... die rede ist von:
2 WoWs (engl.)
2 PCs (engl.)
2 Bananas (engl.)
2 Mouses (engl.)
2 Dogs (engl.)
2 Mikes (Eigenname / Die zwei Mikes da drüben / Die Ericas / Die Müllers (Geschwister))
2 Samsungs (Eigenname / um allgemein zwei monitore von Samsung zu beschreiben... z.B.^^)
...


----------



## claet (13. Januar 2009)

votiere für blubb

edit:
ja aber niranda würdest du auch sagen "ich kaufe 2 Thomb Raiders" ??

ist doch unsinn .. wow ist nicht pluralfähig


----------



## rofldiepofl (13. Januar 2009)

Ich kaufe 2 Kopien von World of Warcraft heißts dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordTears (13. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Es kann nur 1 recht haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nagut so gesehen steht es 2 zu 1 für b1ubb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> <3
> 
> ____



Diese eine Stimme bringt doch trotzdem nicht zum gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TonicEye (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> <3
> 
> ____
> 
> ...



Frage: Würdest du, wenn du im Geschäft dir 2 kaufst sagen ....

Ich hätte gern 2 WoWs????????


----------



## St1ck1e (13. Januar 2009)

Oweia.....

World of Warcraft muss meiner Meinung nach als fest stehender Begriff angesehen werden.

So wie z.b. McDonalds

Bring mir mal die Mehrzahl von McDonalds....

Grins.. siehste und so ist das auch mit wow... man darf es nicht auseinanderreißen und worlds oder so draus machen, da hier der name verfälscht wird.

Es heisst "Word of Warcraft" kannst dich drehen und winden wie du möchtest...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (13. Januar 2009)

TonicEye schrieb:


> Frage: Würdest du, wenn du im Geschäft dir 2 kaufst sagen ....
> 
> Ich hätte gern 2 WoWs????????



Ne, aber z.B. Ich hätte ger zwei Würste,
oder:
Ich hätte gern zwei CDs von ABBA xD (CD = Compact Disk  --> Compact Disks und nicht Compacts Disk / CsD)


________________


St1ck1e schrieb:


> Oweia.....
> 
> World of Warcraft muss meiner Meinung nach als fest stehender Begriff angesehen werden.
> 
> ...



--> folglich [World of Warcraft]s / [WoW]s


----------



## Bierzelthocker (13. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Soviele die meine MEinung teilen?
> 
> unfassbar
> 
> ...



Ich sags auch ungern, aber ich schließe mich deiner Meinung an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Singular WoW 
Plural     WoW

achso und btw
Sinnlosigkeitsfaktor des Threads: extrem hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber passt in die Feierabendstunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## St1ck1e (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> --> folglich [World of Warcraft]s / [WoW]s



Hmmmm

....also wenn man konsequent bleiben würde dann ...ja....

ach jetzt bin ich verwirrt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (13. Januar 2009)

Ich frag mal nen GM, der muss es ja wissen... oder unsere Buffed-redakteure/Moderatoren - diese mussten ja schließlich gute Noten in deutsch haben und wahrscheinlich auch einen Test ablegen...?^^

@Mods: bis dahin büdde nich schließen :<  ^.^

LG
Nira


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ich frag mal nen GM, der muss es ja wissen... oder unsere Buffed-redakteure/Moderatoren - diese mussten ja schließlich gute Noten in deutsch haben und wahrscheinlich auch einen Test ablegen...?^^
> @Mods: bis dahin büdde nich schließen :<  ^.^




soooooo cute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich liebe ehrgeizige frauen =)


----------



## Scane (13. Januar 2009)

Es heßt World of Warcraft, wieso? Weil es im englischen keine mehrzahl von Warcraft gibt.





Niranda schrieb:


> Ihr sagt alle 2*mal*.. oder 2*x* (x = mal)... die rede ist von:
> 2 WoWs (engl.)
> 2 PCs (engl.)
> 2 Bananas (engl.)
> ...



Psie englische mehrzahl von mouse ist mice.


----------



## Dropz (13. Januar 2009)

-->WoWs
-->World of Warcrafts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

Worlds of Warcraft

Das find ich ist überhaupte die lustigste Steigerung. 
Das sieht so aus wie, man steigert einfach irgendein wort damit man etwas steigert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fraudani (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> <3
> 
> Ihr sagt alle 2*mal*.. oder 2*x* (x = mal)... die rede ist von:
> 2 WoWs (engl.)
> ...



bananas, mouses, dogs sind keine Eigennamen. Vor- und Nachnamen von Personen sind zwar Eigennamen, jedoch werden sie anders behandelt als Firmennamen, Markennamen, eingetragene Warenzeichen etc. Mike kann theoretisch jeder heißen, aber nicht jeder darf seine Firma Samsung oder Opel nennen und nicht jeder sein Computerspiel World of Warcraft. "Zwei Samsungs" wäre Umgangssprache, weil Samsung ein Firmen- und somit Eigenname ist, von dem es kein Plural gibt. Aber wer zwei Samsungs hat, kauft sich wahrscheinlich auch zwei Opels *schmunzel* (nicht böse gemeint)


----------



## Aratosao (13. Januar 2009)

Es gibt keinen Plural, man sagt. "*Ich kaufe mir 2 mal Wow" und nicht "Ich kaufe mir 2 Wows"...*



b1ubb schrieb:


> Worlds of Warcraft
> Das find ich ist überhaupte die lustigste Steigerung.
> Das sieht so aus wie, man steigert einfach irgendein wort damit man etwas steigert.
> 
> ...




Da hast du aber recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (13. Januar 2009)

Scane schrieb:


> Psie englische mehrzahl von mouse ist mice.



Dann geh ma in laden und sag: Ich möchte gerne 2 mice kaufen...
Antwort: "Wir verkaufen kein Mais.. sie sind im MediaMarkt (oder sonstwo)"  xD

[Eigenname] + s  hinten dran, der eigenname bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KiLLa239 (13. Januar 2009)

Who the fuck cares?


----------



## matth3s (13. Januar 2009)

Meiner Ansicht nach kommt es darauf, welchen Teil man in Plural setzt.
Auf deutsch würde es ja heißen: Welt der Kriegskunst
Nun kann man 1. die welt in Plural setzten: Welten der Kriegskunst
oder 2. die Kriegskunst in Plural setzen: Welt der Kriegkünste
oder aber 3. alles in Plural: Welten der Kriegskünste.
Je nachdem wie man sich jetzt entscheidet, würde es im Englischen WsoW,WoWs oder WsoWs heißen.


----------



## fraudani (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Dann geh ma in laden und sag: Ich möchte gerne 2 mice kaufen...
> Antwort: "Wir verkaufen kein Mais.. sie sind im MediaMarkt (oder sonstwo)"  xD
> 
> [Eigenname] + s  hinten dran, der eigenname bleibt
> ...




Stimmt, heißt eigentlich mice. Aber ich käme mir im MediaMarkt egal ob bei 2 mice oder 2 mouses doof vor. Ich würde mir einfach 2 Mäuse kaufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HerrMoriden (13. Januar 2009)

So meine kleinen Kinder,

erst mal ist der Plural von Computer im Engl. ebenso Computer, nä Niranda?
Und zweitens ist der Plural von mouse nicht mouses sonder mice.

Letzteres möchte ich erwähnen, dass b1ubb mal mehr oder weniger der Gewinner ist. Es gibt zwar mehrere Exemplare des Spiels, aber nun mal nur eine World of Warcraft! 
Da hat der b1ubb sich ma gar nicht dumm angestellt und einen seiner 'Kumpels' angestiftet diese dumme Umfrage in Umlauf zu bringen. Nur damit der Herr b1ubb als erstes 'FAIL' schreien kann und ihm alle nur recht geben! GZ


----------



## Ashtera (13. Januar 2009)

1 WoW
2 WoW

-----------


1 Word of Warcraft
2 World of Warcraft

Meiner Meinung nach, singular=plural


----------



## Nargazz (13. Januar 2009)

Ich würde gar nix sagen und die spiele einfach kaufen.

Wenn ich was sagen müsste Zwei Versionen von WoW
Da WoW als Eigenname wohl kaum steigerbar sein dürfte


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

HerrMoriden schrieb:


> Letzteres möchte ich erwähnen, dass b1ubb mal mehr oder weniger der Gewinner ist. Es gibt zwar mehrere Exemplare des Spiels, aber nun mal nur eine World of Warcraft!
> Da hat der b1ubb sich ma gar nicht dumm angestellt und einen seiner 'Kumpels' angestiftet diese dumme Umfrage in Umlauf zu bringen. Nur damit der Herr b1ubb als erstes 'FAIL' schreien kann und ihm alle nur recht geben! GZ




Siehst du Nirandra, das ist genau das was ich dir geschrieben habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach zu geil, solche User.


----------



## Brisk7373 (13. Januar 2009)

hmm jetz zerbrech ich mir den ganzen nachmittag den kopf ...dankeschön !


^^


----------



## HerrMoriden (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Dann geh ma in laden und sag: Ich möchte gerne 2 mice kaufen...
> Antwort: "Wir verkaufen kein Mais.. sie sind im MediaMarkt (oder sonstwo)"  xD



Wer geht denn bitte in Laden und möchte 2 mice kaufen?
'Mouse' wird und wurde nicht eingedeutscht! Frag gefälligst nach einer Maus oder Mäusen.
Oder gehst du zum Bäcker und fragst nach gingerbread?


----------



## Niranda (13. Januar 2009)

wer zuletzt lacht blubbilein <3 :-*  =)

Edit:
In England/America&Co. schon =)


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> wer zuletzt lacht blubbilein <3 :-*  =)



was heißt wer zuletzt lacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also im Grunde ging es ja um WoW oder WoWs, diese Umfrage habe ich ja mal DEUTLICH gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die andere Umfrage zeigt mir ja nur mehr, das ich einfach doppelt recht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightroad (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Dann geh ma in laden und sag: Ich möchte gerne 2 mice kaufen...
> Antwort: "Wir verkaufen kein Mais.. sie sind im MediaMarkt (oder sonstwo)"  xD
> 
> [Eigenname] + s  hinten dran, der eigenname bleibt
> ...



dann geh du bei nen französichen laden , die werden dir sagen dass du deine mouse au chocolat   bei nem   konditeur oder so suchen gehen sollst ;P


----------



## Technocrat (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Aber ihr sagt doch auch alle: Ich möchte gern 2 PCs kaufen...



Ach,  ich wünschte, es wäre so! Aber die meisten sind Deppen und würden gerne "PC's" kaufen...


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

haha ich seh gerade die Option "WsoW"

Bitte ich möchte mal wissen, wer dafür abgestimmt hat und ob das eine ernst gemeinte Stimme war.

Ich lege meine Hand ins feuer, wenn mir irgendjemand sagt das er zu 100% meint die Mehrzahl (abgesehen das es keine Steigerung für WoW gibt)
das er bei der Mehrzahl WsoW sagt.

NIEMAND sagt das !!! NIEMAND !


----------



## Voldemôrd (13. Januar 2009)

ich sag es geht
IM mediamarkt:
A:He verkäufer wo liegen denn die wows??!?!
B: da drüben 
un wie das geht

@ B1ubb dein neues bild und deine neue signatur sind hösslich,nimm die alte


----------



## Kawock (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> *PPS:
> 2 Samsungs (Eigenname / um allgemein zwei monitore von Samsung zu beschreiben... z.B.^^)*



Naja, korrekt heißt es ja Die zwei Samsung Monitore, da sich die Zahl ja auf die Monitore und nicht auf die Firma bezieht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema:

Ich habe 2x World of Warcraft, ich habe zwei mal WoW. 

Zumal der Plural nicht immer +s ist. Kellers, Bunkers... irgendwie komisch oder ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightroad (13. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> NIEMAND sagt das !!! NIEMAND !


vll der eine der das  abgestimmt hat xD?


----------



## Grimdhoul (13. Januar 2009)

muss da einigen fad in da birn sein ^^ 

1 World of Warcraft
2 World of Warcraft

es gibt ja auch nur eine Erde (planet)

wer kauft sich 2 welten ? omg :-)


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

Nightroad schrieb:


> vll der eine der das  abgestimmt hat xD?



nunja der eine hat dann 31 fake accounts bei buffed ?
ich möchte wirklich wissen wer von euch für WsoW abgestimmt hat.


----------



## Nightroad (13. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nunja der eine hat dann 31 fake accounts bei buffed ?
> ich möchte wirklich wissen wer von euch für WsoW abgestimmt hat.


ich zum glück nicht
aber wer weiss
heutzutage haben viele leute langweile ^^


----------



## mmm79 (13. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nunja der eine hat dann 31 fake accounts bei buffed ?
> ich möchte wirklich wissen wer von euch für WsoW abgestimmt hat.


ach mist, hab leider nicht für WsoW abgestimmt, kann ich meine stimme noch ändern?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es werden immer mehr, hm wenn wir genug stimmen haben, schreiben wir nen Brief an Blizzard, und fordern das die mehrzahl ab nun WsoW heißen soll ^^


----------



## whikkedsick (13. Januar 2009)

matth3s schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach kommt es darauf, welchen Teil man in Plural setzt.
> Auf deutsch würde es ja heißen: Welt der Kriegskunst
> Nun kann man 1. die welt in Plural setzten: Welten der Kriegskunst
> oder 2. die Kriegskunst in Plural setzen: Welt der Kriegkünste
> ...




korrekt, alle anderen haben verloren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> ach mist, hab leider nicht für WsoW abgestimmt, kann ich meine stimme noch ändern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich kann diese Ironie bis nach Österreich schmecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja - 1 Deutschland 2 Deutschlands ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biene maya (13. Januar 2009)

So und wenn Ihr mir jetzt noch sagt wo der Willi ist bin ich auch zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NarYethz (13. Januar 2009)

wenn du sagst du redet von den spielen aber drauf baust, dass wow ein eigenname ist, dann musst du konkreter weise auch sagen "ich kaufe 2 wow-spiele"
mfg


----------



## Fumacilla (13. Januar 2009)

WoW isn eigenname... da gibts kein plural von... besipiel..

die ganzen VW Käfer die da stehen... 

falsch:  die ganzen VWs Käfer die da stehen...

falsch: die ganzen VW Käfers die da stehen...

mich beschäftigt immer die frage, was nun das plural von couch und sofa ist^^


----------



## Imbageif (13. Januar 2009)

sowas von sinnfrei XD  ich mein es gibt WoW nur einmal von dem her muss ich mich da anschließen dass es nicht steigerbar ist.

es gibt mehrere WoW - Accounts, WoW - Editionen WoW - Server, Wow - Spiele meinetwegen. aber nur EIN WoW


----------



## matth3s (13. Januar 2009)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> falsch: die ganzen VW Käfers die da stehen...
> 
> mich beschäftigt immer die frage, was nun das plural von couch und sofa ist^^




Käfers wär auch falsch wenns kein Eigenname wär nur ma so am Rande.
Und der plural von Sofa ist meine ich Sofas von couch kp


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2009)

Ich behaupte WoW ist im Englischen wie "fish/fish" oder "fruit/fruit", deshalb auch "WoW/WoW".


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Januar 2009)

Fest steht, dass ihr alle doof seid und ich schlau!!

denn richtig muss es so heißen:

_Sehr geehrte(r ) Herr Verkäufer/ Frau Verkäuferin.
Ich würde sehr gerne hier in ihrem Geschäft zweimal (oder dreimal oder viermal...) das Produkt des amerikanischen Spieleherstellers Blizzard names World of Warcraft erweben. Wenn sie so freundlich wären._

da hättet ihr auch drauf kommen können...man man man




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Planet (13. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mir 2 mal World of Warcraft gekauft. Du sagst doch auch nicht, ich habe mir 2 mal CounterStrike's oder 2 mal Farcry's oder 2 mal GTA's oder 2 mal Miss Hello Kitty's gekauft...oder?

edith: ich hab 2 mal 'nen Tick mim Oder Oo...oder?


----------



## Hexxor (13. Januar 2009)

b1ubb gib deine visage aus der sig, du verschreckst nur die leute hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2009)

Captain schrieb:


> Ich habe mir 2 mal World of Warcraft gekauft. Du sagst doch auch nicht, ich habe mir 2 mal CounterStrike's oder 2 mal Farcry's oder 2 mal GTA's oder 2 mal Miss Hello Kitty's gekauft...oder?


Das kann man so aber nicht sagen. In dem Fall steht "mal" als Platzhalter für die Mehrzahl.
Beispiel: Ich habe mir 2 Autos gekauft. / Ich habe mir 2 mal ein Auto gekauft.


----------



## Grimdhoul (13. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Fest steht, dass ihr alle doof seid und ich schlau!!
> 
> denn richtig muss es so heißen:
> 
> ...




meine rede Ohri meine Rede, vielleicht net so auschweifend aber meine Rede :-)


----------



## mmm79 (13. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich kann diese Ironie bis nach Österreich schmecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



diese ironie kommt doch aus österreich, hatte also net ganz so weit bis zu dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
schau mal auf wohnort ^^


----------



## Captain Planet (13. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das kann man so aber nicht sagen. In dem Fall steht "mal" als Platzhalter für die Mehrzahl.
> Beispiel: Ich habe mir 2 Autos gekauft. / Ich habe mir 2 mal ein Auto gekauft.




Bullshit. "mal" steht für multiplizieren = World of Warcraft MAL(x) 2. Kapische?
Und dein Beispiel..xD. Es ist ein Unterschied ob ich mir ein Auto 2mal kaufe oder 2 (verschiedene) Autos. Du verstehen?


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2009)

Captain schrieb:


> Bullshit. "mal" steht für multiplizieren = World of Warcraft MAL(x) 2. Kapische?
> Und dein Beispiel..xD. Es ist ein Unterschied ob ich mir ein Auto 2mal kaufe oder 2 (verschiedene) Autos. Du verstehen?


Dann widerlegst Du Dir Deine eigne Aussage?
Sieht schwer nach Interpretationsfrage aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (13. Januar 2009)

WsoW würde ich sagen, denn Worlds of Warcraft hieße dann Welten der Kriegskunst.
Aber es gibt kein zweites WoW also ist die frage unberechtigt ^.^


----------



## Blah (13. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich zwei World of Wacraft Spiele kaufe, sag ich nicht: "Ich kaufe zwei WoWs" Vielleicht in der Umgangsprache, aber ein korrekter Satz wäre: "Ich kaufe zwei WoW *Spiele*"

Ähnlich: "Ich kaufe zwei Kellogg'ses" da sagt man auch: "Ich kaufe zwei Kellogg's *Schachteln*"

Du musst immer den Warenbegriff nehmen, wie oben: Schachtel, Spiel, etc.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (13. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Fest steht, dass ihr alle doof seid und ich schlau!!
> 
> denn richtig muss es so heißen:
> 
> ...



Wenn du so etwas behauptest, solltest du wenigstens ohne Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler schreib...


----------



## Cloze (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Wenn ich davon nun den Plural ziehe, erinnere ich mich an meine 6. Klasse: -s hinten dran = Plural.




Baum - Baums ?


----------



## Grimdhoul (13. Januar 2009)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Wenn du so etwas behauptest, solltest du wenigstens ohne Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler schreib...



LOL selfpwnd .. wenn schon flamen dann richtig geschrieben wenns ein hans-flame ist ^^


----------



## Ben86rockt (13. Januar 2009)

Ohhh mann das ist mal einer der geilsten Threads die ich in der letzten Zeit hier gelesen habe....
Danke made my day!!!

BTW

Ausgesprochen:

Worlds of Warcraft: Es gibt mehrer Worlds of Warcraft auf diversen Servern.

zum Kürzel

WoWs (umgangssprachlich) weil ich sagen würde: Es stehen viele Waus(Wortlaut) im Regal.
Wow   (richtig)                    weil ich sagen würde: Es stehen viele Wau Spiele im Regal.


----------



## matth3s (13. Januar 2009)

Cloze schrieb:


> Baum - Baums ?




Er meint im englischen, oder hast du den Deutschen Plural erst in der 6ten Klasse gemacht?


----------



## Fumacilla (13. Januar 2009)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Wenn du so etwas behauptest, solltest du wenigstens ohne Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler schreib...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Cloze schrieb:


> Baum - Baums ?



lol... ja was man in der 6ten so lernt^^


----------



## mmm79 (13. Januar 2009)

Cloze schrieb:


> Baum - Baums ?


jop, oder:
haus -> hauss
banane -> bananes
fenster -> fensters

is klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2009)

Der Müller -> die Müllers? :O


----------



## Grimdhoul (13. Januar 2009)

Ben86rockt schrieb:


> Ohhh mann das ist mal einer der geilsten Threads die ich in der letzten Zeit hier gelesen habe....
> Danke made my day!!!
> 
> BTW
> ...



ich sprechs aber weh o weh aus ... was nun ? es stehen viele wehohwehs im Regal ?


----------



## Captain Planet (13. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dann widerlegst Du Dir Deine eigne Aussage?
> Sieht schwer nach Interpretationsfrage aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Habe mich vielleicht nicht deutlich ausgedrückt, hier, vielleicht hilft das. Natürlich kann man WoW in plural verwenden, nur wie ist die Frage.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mir 2 *mal* *BMW* gekauft. Ich habe mir 2 *BMW's* gekauft.
Ich habe mir 2 *mal* *WoW* gekauft. Ich habe mir 2 *WoW's* gekauft.


----------



## Cloze (13. Januar 2009)

matth3s schrieb:


> Er meint im englischen, oder hast du den Deutschen Plural erst in der 6ten Klasse gemacht?



Ich habe Englisch aber auch in der Vierten (mind. in der Fünften) x_X


----------



## Seraphina11 (13. Januar 2009)

Ich habe nicht alle Beiträge der 6 Seiten gelesen... aber ich finde, World of Warcraft ist nicht in plural zu setzen. Sonst wären es ja mehrere Welten. -> Worlds of Warcraft. Und dann würden wir ja nicht alle in der gleichen Welt spielen (die Tatsache, dass es mehrere realms etc gibt lass ich hier mal weg), sondern jeder alleine für sich in seiner eigenen Welt. 

1 Wow Spiel

Wenn man nun 2 Spiele kaufen will, dann kauft man 2 World of Warcraft SPIELE.


----------



## matth3s (13. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Der Müller -> die Müllers? :O




Wie oben schon von mir geschrieben.
Also ich konnte schon vor der 6ten Klasse den Deutschen Plural und habs nit erst in der 6ten gelernt.


----------



## matth3s (13. Januar 2009)

Cloze schrieb:


> Ich habe Englisch aber auch in der Vierten (mind. in der Fünften) x_X




So als ich in der 4 war gabs erst Englisch ab der 5.
Und selbst wenn du meinetwegen den Englischen in vierten gelernt hast, hast du den deutschen garantiert eher gelernt.


----------



## mmm79 (13. Januar 2009)

Captain schrieb:


> Habe mich vielleicht nicht deutlich ausgedrückt, hier, vielleicht hilft das. Natürlich kann man WoW in plural verwenden, nur wie ist die Frage.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hm, ich würd sagen du hast n multiaccount und zuviel kohle
für wen ist der 2. BMW? oder wechselst du wochentagsmäßig ab?


----------



## Shizo. (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> *PPS:
> Ihr sagt alle 2mal.. oder 2x (x = mal)... die rede ist von:
> 2 WoWs (engl.)
> 2 PCs (engl.)
> ...



Bananas? also ich sag 2 Bananen 
und nich 2 mouses sonder 2 mäuser (also computer mäuse^^)
und würd sagen 2 x wow oder so

MFG ;PP


----------



## Mishua (13. Januar 2009)

2 wows
2 world of warcraft 

...da es ja um das spiel (in der verpackung) geht...


----------



## Anduris (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Die rede ist von den Spielen... z.B. ich kaufe 2 wow(s) ^^
> 
> Oder sagst du:
> Ich hätte gern eine wow oder zwei wow?
> Das ist fast so wie: ich hätte gern zwei wurst!  xD


Wenn du sagen willst, dass du zwei mal WoW kaufen willst, warum sagste nicht einfach: ,,Ich kaufe zwei mal World of Warcraft." ?^^
Bei manchen begriffen gibts einfach keine mehrzahl und WoW ist einer von denen... einfach sagen zwei mal WoW und nicht zwei WoWs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja, was mir gerade nicht eingefallen ist: Das Spiel heißt ja World of Warcraft und wenn man es World of Warcrafts oder WoWs nennt, is es ja gar nicht mehr das Spiel, das ihr meint. Naja, einfach den Plural umgehen, wie ich es gesagt habe.^^


----------



## blizor (13. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich den verkäufer sagen wollte, dass ich 2 stück haben will, würde ich sagen: gib ma 2 world of warcrafts rüber...
Kann es aber Grammatikalisch nicht Rechtfertigen.


----------



## killahunter (13. Januar 2009)

Übersetzt doch mal was World of Warcraft heisst. Welt der Kriegskunst/Kriegskünste. 
Wenn du das in den Plural setzen möchtet, kannst du nicht Kriegskunst nehmen, da es ja nur eine weitere Beschreibung ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also muss es Welt*en* der Kriegskunst heissen^^
World*s* of Warcraft.
Was anderes ist Käse.

Greets


----------



## Dyrilon (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> *PPS:
> Ihr sagt alle 2mal.. oder 2x (x = mal)... die rede ist von:
> 2 WoWs (engl.)
> 2 PCs (engl.)
> ...



naja, wollen wir mal Hans spielen:
es heisst nicht "two mouses", sondern "two mice"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystic_Blue (13. Januar 2009)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> es gibt ja auch nur eine Erde (planet)


Also wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue seh ich da eine Menge Erde auf dem Boden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soweit ich mich an meine Schulzeit erinnere gibt es doch auch Wörte im Englischen die in Mehrzahl kein "s" angehängt haben, oder?. Da als Beispiel fällt mir da *Sheep* ein...  


Btw: Wer kam eigentlich auf den Begriff "Sheepen" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloze (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> 2 Mouses (engl.)



Mouse - Mice ... Kurze Zwischeninfo^^


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2009)

Captain schrieb:


> Habe mich vielleicht nicht deutlich ausgedrückt, hier, vielleicht hilft das. Natürlich kann man WoW in plural verwenden, nur wie ist die Frage.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich habe mir 2 mal ein Auto gekauft => Ich bin einmal zum Händler gegangen um mir ein Auto zu kaufen und danach nochmals.
Ich habe mir 2 mal ein Auto gekauft => Ich habe mir 2 BWM's/BWMs gekauft.

Ganz ehrlich habe ich keine Ahnung was laut aktueller Rechtschreibung korrekt ist ob mit oder ohne Apostroph, da es doch ein paar Revisionen in den letzten Jahren gab und ausserdem sich die Rechtschreibung bei den deutschsprachigen Ländern Europas unterscheidet.

Und ich korrigiere meine Aussage dass "mal" als Platzhalter für die Mehrzahl gilt. Wie es korrekterweise später geschrieben stand steht der Ausdruck "2 mal" als Masseinheit da.
Beispiele sind somit 2 mal WoW oder 2 Packungen WoW


----------



## Technocrat (13. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich habe ich keine Ahnung was laut aktueller Rechtschreibung korrekt ist ob mit oder ohne Apostroph



Ohne. An den Apostrophenregeln hat sich in all den Rechschreibänderungen übrigens genau GAR NICHTS geändert. Im Deutschen ist und bleibt das Apostroph ein Auslassungszeichen und hat bei einer Plural schon gar nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Thomas J. (13. Januar 2009)

ok, ich bitte alle mit den BMW's etc. aufzuhören. das apostroph zeigt besitz an und ist der englische genitiv (an alle, die nicht wissen was ein genitiv ist, ihr habt solche threads verfasst). wenn ihr also in irgendeinem laden etwas von sonderangeboten im bezug auf CD's lest, dann wisst ihr, wer auch immer dafür verantwortlich ist, hat keine ahnung. falls jemand etwas ähnliches geschrieben hat, bitte ich die wiederholung zu entschuldigen, mein internet ist nicht das schnellste und die seiten dieses threads vermehren sich einfach zu schnell.

P.S.: es heißt ganz eindeutig Worlds of Warcraft und nicht anders. die Welten der Kriegskunst, wie sicherlich bereits vor mir schon erwähnt wurde. 

/roundhouse kick Thomas


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

Es hat sich noch immer niemand gemeldet der für:

WsoW
und Worlds of Warcraft abgestimmt hat.

Ich würde gerne mit diesen Leuten eine Unterhalten führen.


----------



## Fr34z0r (13. Januar 2009)

Mystic_Blue schrieb:


> Btw: Wer kam eigentlich auf den Begriff "Sheepen" ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Denke mal ein Magier, der zur vereinfachung des Zaubers Verwandlung gesagt hat Sheepen, da es immer normalerweise ein Schaf wurde (Sheep) und früher alles Englisch war.

Dann wurde es wie das Tempo Taschentuch weitergegeben. (Sinnbildlich)
Man sagt ja "Gib mir mal ein Tempo" anstatt "Gib mir mal ein Taschentuch".


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ohne. An den Apostrophenregeln hat sich in all den Rechschreibänderungen übrigens genau GAR NICHTS geändert. Im Deutschen ist und bleibt das Apostroph ein Auslassungszeichen und hat bei einer Plural schon gar nichts zu suchen.


Umso besser, dann fahre ich ja weiterhin gut mit 2 BWMs (HAH DAS WORTSPIEL! kaum zu glauben...)


----------



## wass'n? (13. Januar 2009)

> *** ***



1 mouse, 2 mice    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So es denn ein Plural gibt denke ich "worlds of warcraft" gleich Welten der Kriegskunst.


----------



## benbaehm (13. Januar 2009)

sucht euch ein hobby, echt erschreckend über was für bullshit sich hier die leute gedanken machen...


----------



## Grimdhoul (13. Januar 2009)

Mystic_Blue schrieb:


> Also wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue seh ich da eine Menge Erde auf dem Boden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tja mit einem unterschied das ich den Planeten gemeint habe (was glaubst du warum das in Klammer steht). Die Mehrzahl von Erde ist erden ? ne das hat eine ganz andere bedeutung für die Elektriker unter uns ^^


----------



## Thomas J. (13. Januar 2009)

benbaehm schrieb:


> sucht euch ein hobby, echt erschreckend über was für bullshit sich hier die leute gedanken machen...



jap, grammatik und rechtschreibung - alles müll.


----------



## wass'n? (13. Januar 2009)

benbaehm schrieb:
			
		

> sucht euch ein hobby, echt erschreckend über was für bullshit sich hier die leute gedanken machen...



Mist, hast recht. Und ich mach'auch noch mit. 
bb


----------



## predox (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> mir kam da noch so eine idee:
> 
> Alle sind falsch, es müsste: WsoWs heißen... Die Welten der Kriegskünste - The Worlds of Warcrafts
> 
> ...



Das ist leider nicht ganz korrekt. Im Deutschen ist zwar der Plural von "Die Welt der Kriegskunst" -> "Die Welt der Kriegskünste" im Englischen gilt diese Regel leider nicht. (Englisch =!= Deutsch)
Da es World of warcraft heisst, ist "of warcraft" nur die nähere Bestimmung. Wenn du das ganze Wort in den Plural setzen willst, musst (darfst) du nur "World" in den Plural setzten, da World das eigentliche Nomen ist. 

Bsp: Singular:  House of peace      (Haus des Friedens, mir is nix besseres eingefallen) 
        Plural:     Houses of peace     (Häuser des Friedens) --> und nicht Houses of peaces :O 

Sry aber deine logik musste einfach widerlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Thomas J. (13. Januar 2009)

predox schrieb:


> Das ist leider nicht ganz korrekt. Im Deutschen ist zwar der Plural von "Die Welt der Kriegskunst" -> "Die Welt der Kriegskünste" im Englischen gilt diese Regel leider nicht. (Englisch =!= Deutsch)
> Da es World of warcraft heisst, ist "of warcraft" nur die nähere Bestimmung. Wenn du das ganze Wort in den Plural setzen willst, musst (darfst) du nur "World" in den Plural setzten, da World das eigentliche Nomen ist.
> 
> Bsp: Singular:  House of peace      (Haus des Friedens, mir is nix besseres eingefallen)
> ...



nun ja was spricht gegen die welten der kriegstkunst? da wir vom plural des gleichen spiels reden, ist es die gleiche kriegskunst, nur verschiedene welten. wie dem auch sei, es bleibt bei Worlds of Warcraft.


----------



## Captain Planet (13. Januar 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> ok, ich bitte alle mit den BMW's etc. aufzuhören. das apostroph zeigt besitz an und ist der englische genitiv (an alle, die nicht wissen was ein genitiv ist, ihr habt solche threads verfasst). wenn ihr also in irgendeinem laden etwas von sonderangeboten im bezug auf CD's lest, dann wisst ihr, wer auch immer dafür verantwortlich ist, hat keine ahnung. falls jemand etwas ähnliches geschrieben hat, bitte ich die wiederholung zu entschuldigen, mein internet ist nicht das schnellste und die seiten dieses threads vermehren sich einfach zu schnell.
> 
> P.S.: es heißt ganz eindeutig Worlds of Warcraft und nicht anders. die Welten der Kriegskunst, wie sicherlich bereits vor mir schon erwähnt wurde.
> 
> /roundhouse kick Thomas



Das mit dem Apostroph habe ich nur als Abkürzung genommen. Und wird nur im englischen bei Besitzangaben(anzeigen..wie auch immer es genannt wird) benutzt. For example -> Julia's Titts 
Was aber Worlds of Warcraft, betrifft wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Beweise es mir oder erkläre es und ich bin zufrieden


----------



## Technocrat (13. Januar 2009)

benbaehm schrieb:


> sucht euch ein hobby, echt erschreckend über was für bullshit sich hier die leute gedanken machen...



Erschreckend ist nur, wie wenige sich darüber Gedanken machen können...


----------



## Unexcelledx (13. Januar 2009)

heisst doch dann wohl World´s of Warcraft´s oder eben World´s of Warcraft


----------



## celion (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> mir kam da noch so eine idee:
> 
> Alle sind falsch, es müsste: WsoWs heißen... Die Welten der Kriegskünste - The Worlds of Warcrafts
> 
> ...



Nur doof das es eine Welt ist


----------



## Thomas J. (13. Januar 2009)

Captain schrieb:


> Das mit dem Apostroph habe ich nur als Abkürzung genommen. Und wird nur im englischen bei Besitzangaben(anzeigen..wie auch immer es genannt wird) benutzt. For example -> Julia's Titts
> Was aber Worlds of Warcraft, betrifft wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Beweise es mir oder erkläre es und ich bin zufrieden



was hast du bei Worlds of Warcraft abgekürzt?

das apostroph ist entschuldbar, wenn du irgendeinen buchstaben weggenommen hättest, aber aus Worlds World's zu machen ist schwachsinn. mag zwar besser aussehen, kommt aber nicht hin. 

mal ein beispiel, bei dem im deutschen ein apostroph verwendet werden kann:
lasst uns sinnlose threads verfassen *geh'n*, die dann in sinnlosere diskussionen ausarten.


----------



## Niranda (13. Januar 2009)

um das mal mit maus, mouse und mice klar zu stellen, ich hab vorrausgesetzt, das [Mouse] ein eigenname aus dem englischen ist, also [Mouse]s...
die Computermaus ist ja auch keine maus oder mouse als tier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (13. Januar 2009)

celion schrieb:


> Nur doof das es eine Welt ist


naja, scherbenwelt + azeroth, also 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Planet (13. Januar 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> was hast du bei Worlds of Warcraft abgekürzt?
> 
> das apostroph ist entschuldbar, wenn du irgendeinen buchstaben weggenommen hättest, aber aus Worlds World's zu machen ist schwachsinn. mag zwar besser aussehen, kommt aber nicht hin.
> 
> ...



Du hältst dich für verdammt schlau, dennoch behaupte ich das dein plural von World of Warcraft falsch ist. Ich glaube es ist so richtig -> World of Warcrafts.


----------



## Deathknight3 (13. Januar 2009)

Nehar schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche gibt es von eigennamen keinen richtigen Plural, bzw mir fällt auf die schnelle keiner ein... "Ich kaufe 2x 'Playstation'" klingt für mich vernünftiger als "Ich kaufe 2 'Playstations'".
> 
> 
> Genauso wird es dann, denk ich, sich bei WoW verhalten: Ich kaufe 2mal "World of Warcraft". Ich kaufe 2 "World of Warcraft". Whatever




kann ich nur zustimmen... ansonsten irgendwie unnötiger thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


----------



## MadRedCap (13. Januar 2009)

Wenn meine mir angelernte Grammatik nicht täuscht, dann führe ich jetzt mal aus:

These I:
Da sich der Name selbst auf das erste Nomen bezieht, lautet die (grammatikalisch) richtige Antwort: Worlds of Warcraft, da es
1. Keinen Plurar von Warcraft gibt (soweit ich weiss, allerdings ist dieses Wort auch ein wenig diffiziel, wenn es um die Anzahl-Steigerung geht, siehe auf Deutsch Kriegskunst, Kriegskünste, Plural kann auch der Singular sein)
2. Das Wort 'World' in dem Namen das Wort 'Warcraft' dominiert, folglich beim Plural als einziges ein -s bekommt

Da aber bei der Mehrzahl der Abkürzung nur jeweils der erste Buchstabe zählt, ist WoW im Plural das selbe wie im Singular.


These II:
Da es sich um einen geschützten Namen handelt, ist eine Steigerung der Anzahl des Namens hinfällig, weil der Name an sich etwas bezeichnet. Eine Mehrzahl dieses Gegenstandes müsste dann in einem korrekten Satz mit 'mehrere' 'mehr' 'viele' 'x mal' usw vorneweg stehen, beziehungsweise den Endbegriff nennen, welchen Gegenstand der Name bezeichnet: Ich kaufe 2 mal das 'World of Warcraft'-Spiel.


These III:
Betrachtet man WoW (nicht geschützte Abkürzung, da Community-Ursprung) im Plural als einziges Wort, wie viele es tun, ist folglich die Mehrzahl: WoW's. Das s sollte hierbei abgetrennt sein, da es sonst als Zusatz des letzten Wortes gelten könnte (Word of Warcrafts) und damit wiederrum falsch wäre (im Bezug auf die Deutsche Rechtschreibung).


Soweit denke ich mal, sollten alle Fälle veranschaulicht sein. Obs richtig ist, weiss ich nicht, ich bin kein Deutschlehrer...


----------



## Thomas J. (13. Januar 2009)

Captain schrieb:


> Du hältst dich für verdammt schlau, dennoch behaupte ich das dein plural von World of Warcraft falsch ist. Ich glaube es ist so richtig -> World of Warcrafts.



zunächst mal: ja^^
und dann hätte ich gerne eine begründung, warum die welt (singular) of warcrafts sinnvoll sein sollte.

ist ungefähr genauso logisch wie wosw.


----------



## TanaTusBRB (13. Januar 2009)

eig. gibt es dazu ne regel: es gibt kein plural von abkürzungen...keine agbs und eig. auch keine pcs


----------



## Mystic_Blue (13. Januar 2009)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Denke mal ein Magier, der zur vereinfachung des Zaubers Verwandlung gesagt hat Sheepen, da es immer normalerweise ein Schaf wurde (Sheep) und früher alles Englisch war.



Aber Sheepen sagt man doch im englischen nicht. Daher kann das von da nicht kommen ^^



Grimdhoul schrieb:


> Die Mehrzahl von Erde ist erden ? ne das hat eine ganz andere bedeutung für die Elektriker unter uns ^^



Aber nicht das hier nun einer anfängt von Kurzen in der Hose oder so zu reden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roliath (13. Januar 2009)

ich sag wows 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weil es nicht 2 welten der kriegskunst gibt

Welten der Kriegskunst => WsOW
Es ist ja eine Welt, deswegen denke ich WoWs ^^


----------



## matth3s (13. Januar 2009)

Unexcelledx schrieb:


> heisst doch dann wohl World´s of Warcraft´s oder eben World´s of Warcraft




Also mit Apostroph ist garantiert falsch.
Das Apostroph steht für einen/mehrere ausgelassene Buchstaben,hier wird aber definitiv nix ausgelassen.


----------



## matth3s (13. Januar 2009)

TanaTusBRB schrieb:


> eig. gibt es dazu ne regel: es gibt kein plural von abkürzungen...keine agbs und eig. auch keine pcs




AGB ist ja auch logisch, da AGB ausgeschrieben Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen heißt und somit schon Plural ist.


----------



## Pfropfen (13. Januar 2009)

WoW steht wie du schon sagtest für World of Warcraft.
Da es diese Welt nur einmal gibt es auch kein Plural dafür.
Du kannst ja mal versuchen den Plural von Mars, Erde, Saturn oder sonstwas heraus zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da es das alles nur EINMAL gibt es auch KEIN PLURAL^^



Grüße
der Pfropfen


----------



## Mortorum (13. Januar 2009)

Um mal die gymnasiale Seite mit einfließen zu lassen ;-):
"Thomb Raiders" ist von der Regel her richtig, nur ist hier die Frage in wie weit das zutrifft.
Ich kenne mich mit dem Spiel nicht so wirklich aus.
Aber meines Wissens hat der Name Thomb Raider irgendwas damit zu tun in dem Sinne, dass er etwas beschreibt, was einzigartig ist.

Bei World of Warcraft wäre die richtige Pluralform eindeutig Worlds of Warcraft, denn die Regel lautet, dass das Nomen und nicht das Attribut verändert wird.
Das macht auch Sinn, denn wenn ich 2 Wolrds of Warcraft kaufe, dann kaufe ich mir 2 Welten, eine für jeden Spieler.
Es gibt aber auch den Ausdruck "World of Warcrafts", nur bedeutet dieser, dass es in der Welt um Kriegskünste geht, was bei WoW nicht der Fall ist.
"Worlds of Warcrafts" wäre dann der Plural dieser Form.

Bei WoW als Abkürzung ist die Sache da schon verzwickter.
Man kann die Abkürzung als Anglizismus unkorrekt zu WoWs machen.
Korrekt hieße es wieder "Worlds of Warcraft", was als Abkürzung dann aber ebenfalls WoW heißt, da bei dieser Art Abkürzung nur die Anfangsbuchstaben verwendet werden.

In diesem Sinne
schönen Abend noch!

Mortorum


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (13. Januar 2009)

Pupsi_Baer schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt
> 
> World*s* of Warcraft
> 
> ...


Oder Worlds of Warcrafts = Welten der Kriegskünste


----------



## BlackBirdone (13. Januar 2009)

Nur weil man 2 mal WoW kauft wir d da nix gesteigert.

World of Warcraft bleibt World of Warcraft auch wenn du 2 oder 3 Editionen kaufst.

Worlds of Warcraft? Ihr kauft also ein anderes Spiel?

Ich kaufe zweimal World of Warcraft.

Ich kaufe dreimal World of Warcraft.

Ich kaufe viermal Warhammer Online.

Ich kaufe fünfmal Call of Duty.

Ich kaufe sechsmal World of Warcraft.

Ich kaufe siebenmal Crysis.

Ich kaufe achtmal  World of Warcraft.

Es wird nicht gesteigert, denn nur weil ihr es öfter kauft ändert sich der Eigenname nicht.

b1ubb hat recht^^


----------



## MadRedCap (13. Januar 2009)

Mortorum schrieb:


> ...als Anglizismus unkorrekt...


Sorry für OT, aber ich bin mir fast sicher, dass 80% der Forumsnutzer mit dem Begriff 'Anglizismus' nichts anfangen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu besagten 80% zähle ich mich ausnahmsweise selber ^^


----------



## HappyChaos (13. Januar 2009)

sinnlose umfrage...


----------



## M3g4s (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Die rede ist von den Spielen... z.B. ich kaufe 2 wow(s) ^^
> 
> ...



ich kaufe 2 mal wow...^^



Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Oder Worlds of Warcrafts = Welten der Kriegskünste



das wären dann ja 2 unterschiedliche Worlds of warcraft, auch wenn du das spiel 2 mal kaufst ist es 2 mal die welt der kriegskunst, und zwar DIE welt der kriegskunst und nicht 2 verschiedene welten der kriegskunst


----------



## ChrisM1988 (13. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich einem Mitmenschen mitteilen möchte das ich mir 2 Kopien des Spiel WoW kaufen möchte sage ich weder "Ich kauf mir 2 WoWs" noch "Ich kauf mir 2 WoW" sonder "ich kauf mir 2 MAL WoW" 

Warum ist das so ? Denkt ma drüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auflösung kommt irgendwann morgen mal wenn ich Lust hab XD

Zur Umfrage : Sinnlos !!!!!


----------



## Tabuno (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Die rede ist von den Spielen... z.B. ich kaufe 2 wow(s) ^^
> 
> Oder sagst du:
> Ich hätte gern eine wow oder zwei wow?
> Das ist fast so wie: ich hätte gern zwei wurst!  xD


Man sagt gar nichts und schiebt die Dinger einfach über die Theke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeyji (13. Januar 2009)

Ich würde sagen das ist nicht festgesetzt worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde es so sagen:
Ich kaufe zwei WoW-Spiele!
Der Rest ist Bullshit meiner Meinung nach >_>
Ich mein WoW's klingt einfach falsch, ich möchte nun nichts begründen da ich bezweifle, das im Duden oder sonstwo steht:
Der Plural vom Pc-Spiel [Eigenname] ist [Eigenname]'s.
Bei Spielen würde ich einfach das was es ist dahinter setzen: Spiele! Oder Games.
Ansonsten einfach nur 2mal WoW kaufen.

Mfg Xeyji

(sowas fällt auch nur b1ubb und Nira ein >_<)


----------



## Seryma (13. Januar 2009)

naja, wieviele Leute kaufen sich schon 2x WoW ??? 0.o

wenn es sich bei mir um das Spiel handelt, sage ich doch eher "Ich habe zwei mal World of Warcraft!" anstatt "Ich habe 2 Worlds of Warcraft!"


----------



## Schwindi (13. Januar 2009)

Ich würde sagen WoW da ich um zum Beispiel bei z.b. auch kein s ran setze auch wenn ich mehrere bringe
bei "World of Warcraft" ist das Problem mit den Eigennamen wenn ich jedoch hier bei ein -s irgendwo rein setzte ändert sich der Sinn Wortes "Worlds of Warcraft" wäre Welten der Kriegskunst und bei "World of Warcafts" wären es die Welt der Kriegskünste und somit nicht mehr "World of Warcaft"
somit muss man wohl auf Zahlen und Zählwörter zurück greifen.
Dies wäre mein Vorschlag


----------



## Tabuno (13. Januar 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> naja, wieviele Leute kaufen sich schon 2x WoW ??? 0.o
> 
> wenn es sich bei mir um das Spiel handelt, sage ich doch eher "Ich habe zwei mal World of Warcraft!" anstatt "Ich habe 2 Worlds of Warcraft!"


Hab ich zum Beispiel hab meinem Bruder eins mitgebracht aber man gibt die einfach zum Kassierer und sagt doch nicht ich möchte 2 WoWs oder iwas...^^


----------



## The Future (13. Januar 2009)

WoW bleibt WoW      und       World of Warcraft bleibt World of Warcraft    oder kaufst du Starwars und Starwarses?


----------



## TanaTusBRB (13. Januar 2009)

matth3s schrieb:


> AGB ist ja auch logisch, da AGB ausgeschrieben Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen heißt und somit schon Plural ist.


mir sind nur grad keine guten beispiele eingefallen.... der fakt bleibt aber


----------



## Treppe (13. Januar 2009)

"Hallo Herr Verkäufer ich hätte gerne 2 WoW's."
"Was genau wollten sie doch gleich diese Kaffeemaschiene ist einfach super spannend?"
"2 WoW's"
"2WoW's???"
"Ja 2x 1 WoW."
"Sagen die doch das sie gerne 2mal WoW kaufen würden... und nun entschuldigen sie mich dahinten stehen die Teemaschienen."

also WoW ist und bleibt WoW ob im singular, plural oder sonstwo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serenas (13. Januar 2009)

Muss B1ubb eindeutig Recht geben, ich würde eher "zwei mal WoW" sagen.

Sorry Nira :>


----------



## Tabuno (13. Januar 2009)

Ja, klar die Kassier können auch was mit WoW anfangen...


----------



## The Future (13. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ja, klar die Kassier können auch was mit WoW anfangen...


ja warscheinlich schon wurde nur wegen diesem spiel über nacht der laden aufgemacht zudem Händler sind nicht nur die kassierer es sind auch die leute die da stehen und denen du fragen kannst wo steht das die kennen das auf jeden fall.


----------



## Focht (13. Januar 2009)

also zwei mal wow hört sich für mich am besten an.....2 wows argh


----------



## Valdos Theolos (13. Januar 2009)

Welt der Kriegskunst
World of Warcraft

Welten der Kriegskunst
*Worlds of Warcraft*

[W]orld [o]f [W]arcraft = WoW
[W]orlds [o]f [Warcraft] *WoW*


----------



## matth3s (13. Januar 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Sorry für OT, aber ich bin mir fast sicher, dass 80% der Forumsnutzer mit dem Begriff 'Anglizismus' nichts anfangen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Anglizismus ist ein Wort,dass ausm englischen kommt und ins Deutsche übernommenwurde.

Es gibt auch anglizismen, die im englishen nicht exisiteren oder was anderesbedeuten, diese nennt man Scheinanglizismen.


----------



## Aplizzier (13. Januar 2009)

Geniale Umfrage ^^ ohne Witz

Also ich bin für das es WoW´s gibt^^ als Spiele 
jedoch nur eine Welt der Kriegskunst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladrion (13. Januar 2009)

Mehrere Packungen des spiels WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

Aplizzier schrieb:


> Also ich bin für das es WoW´s gibt^^ als Spiele
> jedoch nur eine Welt der Kriegskunst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bilde mir bitte einen Satz mit WoW´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khard (13. Januar 2009)

Vergleich 

Die Erde..

gibts mehrere ?

wenn man sich das Spiel mehrmals holt..

Ich kaufe mir World of Warcraft mehrmals bzw.. zwei mal.

was gibts da zu denken?^^

lg


----------



## Maine- (13. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Soviele die meine MEinung teilen?
> 
> unfassbar
> 
> ...



ein fall für aiman abdala und sein galileo mysteri team^^


----------



## SixNight (13. Januar 2009)

bisschen sinnlos :]
aber würde sagen bei beiden das erste


----------



## Shany (13. Januar 2009)

Was ist der Plural von: der Hunger oder der Hass?


----------



## Girfried (13. Januar 2009)

Shany schrieb:


> Was ist der Plural von: der Hunger oder der Hass?


 
Galube von der Hunger isses die Hunger und von Hass?kA vielleicht Hasses? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (13. Januar 2009)

WoW und World of Warcraft" "


----------



## Thyson7 (13. Januar 2009)

wayne?
!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lefrondon (13. Januar 2009)

Shany schrieb:


> Was ist der Plural von: der Hunger oder der Hass?


_Die Hunger und Hasse von tausenden Seelen stürzten auf die Festung ein._

So isses richtig, denke ich mal^^


----------



## Obilix (13. Januar 2009)

Keine ahnung wie oft es schon kam aber 1 WoW, 2 WoW, 3......
Weil sonst hättest du:
a) WoWs --> World of Warcrafts --> Welt der Kriegskünste (mehrere verschiedene)
b) WsoW --> Worlds of Warcraft --> Welten der Kriegskunst (mehrere Welten)

wie schauts bei dir mit Age of Conan aus?
Ages of Conan?
Age of Conans?

PCs - personal (attribut) Computers (Hauptwort in plural) - is glaub ich klar (6te Klasse und so)

so longs and greetings froms 

Obilixs


----------



## Lanyx (13. Januar 2009)

Es gibt keine
Der korrekte deutsch Satz würde lauten
Ich gehe zwei mal WoW kaufen.

Worlds of Warcraft ist in der hinsicht falsch da man sich hier nur auf einen teil de begriffes bezieht
Die Storyline bietet nur eine Welt und ihr macht 2 oder mehr daraus =)


----------



## Obilix (13. Januar 2009)

Girfried schrieb:


> Galube von der Hunger isses die Hunger und von Hass?kA vielleicht Hasses?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hass (singular) - Hessen (plural)
hihihi


----------



## Kasching (13. Januar 2009)

ich würde nicht sagen "ich kaufe 2 wows" sondern "ich kaufe 2 mal wow"  
da wow ein eigenname is gibs davon kein plural und die mehrzahl muss mit nem 2. wort gebildet werden ( in diesem fall mal )
und weil der plural sich auf mehre wörter bezieht !


----------



## Lanyx (13. Januar 2009)

Obilix schrieb:


> Hass (singular) - Hessen (plural)
> hihihi


Norminalisierte Adjektive besitzen kein plural 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (13. Januar 2009)

WoWs, weil es im Englischen üblich ist, einfach ein "s" anzuhängen.
Worlds of Warcraft, weil of Warcraft einfach eine zusätzliche Information ist, jedoch World das eigendliche Wort, den Plural von "der Planet der Menschheit" würde ein normaler Mensch ja auch als "die Planeten der Menschheit" setzen, nicht als der Planet der Menschheiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .  (geht zur Veranschaulichung z.B. auch mit der Ort des Bösen --> die Orte des Bösen, nicht Der Ort der Bösen, zumindest in diesem Zusammenhang!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


So, Frage beantwortet, daher bitte /close!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Die rede ist von den Spielen... z.B. ich kaufe 2 wow(s) ^^
> 
> Oder sagst du:
> Ich hätte gern eine wow oder zwei wow?
> Das ist fast so wie: ich hätte gern zwei wurst!  xD


nöö ich sag dazu ich hätte gerne ein wow zum mitnehmen und eins für den weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja BTW: Ich hätte gerne zwei Wurst erinnert mich ans Imbissbuden-Deutsch: "Zwei halbe Hahn, bitte." xDD


----------



## Lanyx (13. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> WoWs, weil es im Englischen üblich ist, einfach ein "s" anzuhängen.
> Worlds of Warcraft, weil of Warcraft einfach eine zusätzliche Information ist, jedoch World das eigendliche Wort, den Plural von "der Planet der Menschheit" würde ein normaler Mensch ja auch als "die Planeten der Menschheit" setzen, nicht als der Planet der Menschheiten
> 
> 
> ...


Du kannst ja wohl nun nicht mit einer deutschen erklärung kommen? ^^ 
World of Warcraft ist ein Eigenname da gibts oder soltle es kein plural geben


----------



## healyeah666 (13. Januar 2009)

Omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der plural von WoW, hallo?! Also davon nen plural 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn ich ehrlich bin würd ich WoW/World of Warcraft sagen =)


----------



## minosha (13. Januar 2009)

Ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Ich habe bei Seite 2 aufgehört zu lesen und bin direkt hierhin gesprungen. Also: Ich kaufe 2 PCs heisst ich kaufe  2 Personal Computers. (Glaube so heisst es).
Ich kauf 2 WOW.
Klingt saudoof ich weiss. Aer ein Spiel Namens World of Warcraft und zwei Spiele Namens World of Warcraft.
Na?
Das Spiel ist betitelt. Der Titel Bleibt egal ob eins oder 153'554 Stück.
Wie Lanyx sagt.


----------



## Ballbock (13. Januar 2009)

Also echt wie kann man da so nen langen Thread drum machen is so logisch

World of Warcraft 
Welt= Welten =Worlds of Warcraft

Sry aba echt


----------



## Crosis (13. Januar 2009)

also ums kurz zusammenzufassen:
wenn du das spiel an sich meinst kann es einen plural geben: Ich habe mir heute 2 WoWs gekauft(wer das auch immer machen würde)

wenn du die welt an sich meinst geht es nicht, da es keine 2 Welten der Kriegskunst gibt sondern nur 1(aber wie du hier siehst wenn es 2 geben würde dann würde es WsoW heißen^^)

naja obs als eigenname zählen soll ka kannst die frage ja mal nem gm stellen oder im blizzardforum xD


----------



## Kezman1 (13. Januar 2009)

Hmm ne ich glaube gibt keine Mehrzahl von WoW, wenn schon dann *World of Warcrafts*

oder ne World*s* of Warcraft*s*


----------



## Tryko (13. Januar 2009)

Lanyx schrieb:


> Du kannst ja wohl nun nicht mit einer deutschen erklärung kommen? ^^
> World of Warcraft ist ein Eigenname da gibts oder soltle es kein plural geben


Und ob ich das kann!!!

Ja, geiler Eigenname!... Welt der Kriegskunst... Ja, die vielen Welt der Kriegstkunst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!! 

Wer meine Veranschaulichungen und Begründungen nicht kapiert, der/die ist ja so ziemlich ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Weiterhin halte ich fest:

Frage von mir beantwortet daher /close plz !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanyx (13. Januar 2009)

Ballbock schrieb:


> Also echt wie kann man da so nen langen Thread drum machen is so logisch
> 
> World of Warcraft
> Welt= Welten =Worlds of Warcraft
> ...


dumm ist es nur wenn man so schlau tut und dann am ende nur müll steht


----------



## Lanyx (13. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Und ob ich das kann!!!
> 
> Ja, geiler Eigenname!... Welt der Kriegskunst... Ja, die vielen Welt der Kriegstkunst
> 
> ...


Omg nun geh doch mal von dem deutschn weg das ist englisch^^ und mit dem /close auch damit wird dein ding auch nicht größer


----------



## Tryko (13. Januar 2009)

Ballbock schrieb:


> Also echt wie kann man da so nen langen Thread drum machen is so logisch
> 
> World of Warcraft
> Welt= Welten =Worlds of Warcraft
> ...


Ja, ganz deiner Meinung.

Mal ganz ehrlich, wie dezim muss ein logisches Denkverhalten sein, um das nicht sofort als einzige Möglichkeit zu betrachten?

Weiterhin bin ich der Meinung:
Frage von mir beantwortet, daher /close plz!


----------



## Phash (13. Januar 2009)

ich nehm einfach 2 Packungen aus dem Regal und lege sie wortlos der Kassiererin vor die Nase... sie wird wissen, was zu tun ist!

der Plural könnte sein: "2 Mal World of Warcraft"

das ist halt bei Namen so, die keinen eigenen Begriff für deren eigenen Plural mitbringen - du kaufst ja auch nicht "eine Bild" oder nein, heut bin ich wagemutig, heut kauf ich "zwei Bilds" oder "2 Bilder" sondern du weichst über eine Konstruktion aus -> "2 Bild Zeitungen" oder "2 mal die/eine Bild"

Umgangsprachlich sagt man aber sicher auch oft "zwei Bild" -> ergo auch "2 WoW"

oder hier auf Azshara... "giev 2 WoW plx, kkthxbye"


----------



## maselevic (13. Januar 2009)

meiner meinung nach gibts keine richtige pluralform aber ich würde sagen es ist worldS of warcraft weil warcraft soviel ich weiss ein unzählbares wort ist world hingegen lässt sich zählen und in eine zluralform setzten also worlds daher wenn dann worlds of warcraft


----------



## N00ky (13. Januar 2009)

Sieht man WoW als Begriff World of Warcraft, muss es Worlds of Warcraft oder Worlds of Warcrafts heißen. Einmal mit kollektivem Singular und einmal als Plural.

Sieht man WoW aber als Spiel, so heißt es auch im Plural World of Warcraft bzw WoW und wird durch ergänzende Worte (wie z.B. Spiele namens, Versionen von etc) in die Mehrzahl gesetzt.

Man sagt ja auch nicht: "Ich kaufe mir heute alle Nicklebacks."

Sondern: "Ich kaufe mir heute alle Alben (<- hier der Plural) von Nickleback."

Auch bei Back-Rezepten ist es so. Es werden Mengenangaben verwendet, um z.b. "Wässer" zu verwenden. 

Stattdessen werden "250ml Wasser" verwendet. 

Oder: "250m³ Holz (und nicht Hölzer)"

Du kannst das auch bei World of Warcraft verwenden:

"1500 cm³ World of Warcraft"

oder ganz einfach bei:

"x- mal World of Warcraft" bleiben.



Ebenso gilt dies auch bei dem Währungsmittel Euro z.B.

Ich zahle 10 Euro und nicht 10 Euros oder Euronen.

Euros/-onen ist Umgangssprache und sollte vermieden werden.


----------



## TheStormrider (13. Januar 2009)

Mit dem Computer und Computer*s*.
Es gibt im Englischen unregelmäßge Wörter, worunter z.B Computer fällt oder Mouse.
Aber bei Mouse ist es wie oben genannt Mice und bei Computer eben Computer.


----------



## Tryko (13. Januar 2009)

Lanyx schrieb:


> Omg nun geh doch mal von dem deutschn weg das ist englisch^^ und mit dem /close auch damit wird dein ding auch nicht größer


Englisch und Deutsch sind stark verwandte Sprachen! Beides germanische Sprachen! Und ausserdem benutze ich nur deutsche Beispiele, weil ich es Spammern mit geringem Denkvermögen wie dir nicht zutraue, über genügend Englischkentnisse zu verfügen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja, nein, will ich gar nicht, dass es grösser wird, is schon mehr als gross genug...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so long, Tryko  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanyx (13. Januar 2009)

Spammern? wegen dem einen doppelpost da oben Uhh~


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja du kannst ruhig englisch reden ich hab echt nichts dagegen es wäre hier jedenfalls angebrachter als mit deutsch beispielen zu kommen
Die die Lage falsch darstellen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Du hast das /close plz vergessen


----------



## turalya (13. Januar 2009)

N00ky schrieb:


> Sieht man WoW als Begriff World of Warcraft, muss es Worlds of Warcraft oder Worlds of Warcrafts heißen. Einmal mit kollektivem Singular und einmal als Plural.
> 
> Sieht man WoW aber als Spiel, so heißt es auch im Plural World of Warcraft bzw WoW und wird durch ergänzende Worte (wie z.B. Spiele namens, Versionen von etc) in die Mehrzahl gesetzt.
> 
> ...


wenn nur allesso einfach zu erklären wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/closet


----------



## chinchiller (13. Januar 2009)

Einmal zweimal WoW bitte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suyou (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Die rede ist von den Spielen... z.B. ich kaufe 2 wow(s) ^^
> 
> Oder sagst du:
> Ich hätte gern eine wow oder zwei wow?
> Das ist fast so wie: ich hätte gern zwei wurst!  xD




Ich hätte gerne einmal das Spiel World of Warcraft 
Ich hätte gerne zweimal das Spiel World of Warcraft 

:O man kann doch net Eigennamen steigern.


----------



## cazimir (13. Januar 2009)

Welten der Kriegskunst beschreibt meiner Meinung nach etwas vollkommen anderes als Welt der Kriegskunst. Daraus folgere ich, dass Welt der Kriegskunst etwas einzigartiges ist und es somit kein Plural gibt.

Naja vielleicht nimmt der Duden bald WoW genauso wie Email mit auf und dann werden wir alle aufgeklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maselevic (13. Januar 2009)

Suyou schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne einmal das Spiel World of Warcraft
> Ich hätte gerne zweimal das Spiel World of Warcraft
> 
> :O man kann doch net Eigennamen steigern.


man kann es nicht steigern aber nicht weil es ein eigenname ist sondern weil es ein name bzw. ein subjektiv ist nur adjektive können gesteigert werden z.B. schön schöner am schönsten 

wenn man etwas in die mehrzahl setzt ist es keine steigerung sondern einfach eine vermehrung


----------



## Leetas (13. Januar 2009)

WsoW=Worlds of Warcraft=WelteN der Kriegskunst

Naja^^ ich denke auch das es keinen Plural gibt aber wenn es einen geben sollte dann ist es meiner meinung nach der hier =)


MFG!


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (13. Januar 2009)

The schrieb:


> WoW bleibt WoW      und       World of Warcraft bleibt World of Warcraft    oder kaufst du Starwars und Starwarses?


Dann sag ich 2 Star Wars Filme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichini (13. Januar 2009)

naja nehmen wir die theorie von meheren universen, wieso also nicht mehere wows? XD


----------



## cazimir (13. Januar 2009)

Leetas schrieb:


> WsoW=Worlds of Warcraft=WelteN der Kriegskunst


Nur wär die Abkürzung von Worlds of Warcraft = WoW, bzw W.o.W.

Da fällt mir grad ein: Da ja keine Punkte zwischen den Buchstabe W, o und W sind, müsste es sich um einen eigenständigen Namen handeln und demzufolge wär das Plural von WoW = WoWs

Hach sind Sprachen schön .... so lückenhaft und unpräzise :-)


----------



## RazZerrR (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Die rede ist von den Spielen... z.B. ich kaufe 2 wow(s) ^^
> 
> Oder sagst du:
> Ich hätte gern eine wow oder zwei wow?
> Das ist fast so wie: ich hätte gern zwei wurst!  xD



ich würe sagen ich hätte gern 2-mal wow 

oder

ich gerne 2 würste ?!


----------



## fastfoodjunkie (13. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Die rede ist von den Spielen... z.B. ich kaufe 2 wow(s) ^^
> 
> Oder sagst du:
> Ich hätte gern eine wow oder zwei wow?
> Das ist fast so wie: ich hätte gern zwei wurst!  xD




Es gibt nur ein Spiel, World of Warcraft.
z.B.: Du kaufst genau genommen 2 Accounts. Nicht 2 wow(s).


----------



## Ichini (13. Januar 2009)

fastfoodjunkie schrieb:


> Es gibt nur ein Spiel, World of Warcraft.
> z.B.: Du kaufst genau genommen 2 Accounts. Nicht 2 wow(s).



Das Spiel hast du dann aber 2 MAL oder?xD


----------



## lucifermaycry (13. Januar 2009)

Es gibt nur 1 WoW!
Ansonsten wärs WsoW denk ich, klingt aber fremd^^


----------



## Ch3rion (13. Januar 2009)

fastfoodjunkie schrieb:


> Es gibt nur ein Spiel, World of Warcraft.
> z.B.: Du kaufst genau genommen 2 Accounts. Nicht 2 wow(s).



Naja Accounts kannste nur bei Ebay kaufen... Eigentlich kauft man ja den Code+Verpackung+Software  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin für WsoW... Würd ich aber nie sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark_Pala (13. Januar 2009)

Also das ist doch so : wenn du in ein Geschäft kommst und dir 2 mal wow holst und du willst, dass die nett Frau(oder Mann) dich versteh, sagst du: Ich hätte gerne 2 mal World of Warcraft und nicht ich : ich hätte gerne 2 Worlds of Warcraft/ World of Warcrafts. Es ist halt nen Eigenname oder auch ein nicht zählbares Wort. Um mich aufs englische zu beziehn: Es gibt auch kein "moneys".


----------



## Racziel (13. Januar 2009)

Also dann machen wenden wir dochmal das Ausschlussverfahren an:

WoW: World of Warcraft = Einzahl. Doch kann die Einzahle auch die Mehrzahl sein? Im Deutschen gibt es so etwas (das Mädchen<->die Mädchen) doch im englishen ist das eher selten. Ich würde sagen da weder ''World'' noch ''Wacraft'' als Plural gelten fällt diese Lösung weg.

Wsow: Worlds of Warcraft = Mehrere Welten. Das würde ich gebrauchen wenn ich sagen wollte das es bei WoW mehrere bewohnte ''Worlds'' gäbe aber nicht zur Mehrzahl des Spiels an sich. Zudem gibt es ja nur eine fantasy Umgebung der man den Namen ''World of Warcraft'' gab (völlig egal ob es nun eine oder viele Welten gibt).

WoWs: World of Warcrafts = Mehrzahl des Eigennamens. In meinen Augen die logischste und beste Lösung. Es hört sich zwar komisch an zu sagen,''Ich kaufe 2 World of Warcrafts'', aber ich denke dass es hier keinem komisch vorkommen wird (außer die Tatsache das man 2xWoW kauft vielleicht...).

ABER!!! Es ist eigentlich unsinn mit Grammatik oder Sinn zu begründen da ''World of Warcraft'' an sich eine englische Bezeichnung ist. Daher fallen sämtliche grammatischen  Regeln weg da es sich bei dem Satz ''Ich kaufe 2 W(s)oW(s)'' um Denglish handelt. Denglish hat keine Regeln und ist auch sonst eher Sinnfrei, denn es ist nichtmal eine Sprache. Daher lässt sich folgern--> Völlig egal wie man es sagt, man kann es immer begründen und es ist somit eine Sache des Geschmacks bzw der Alltagstauglichkeit.

Ich würde aber allen Empfehlen, die sich im Falle der Nachfrage nicht erklären können warum sie ''Worlds of Warcraft'' anstatt ''World of Warcrafts'' gesagt haben, einfach,''zwei mal World of Warcraft bitte!'', zu sagen.


----------



## Xorras (13. Januar 2009)

Du darfst hier nicht nach der deutschen Grammatik gehen...

World Of WarCraft ist auf jeden Fall als ein Produkt anzusehen.
Nun müssen wir aber trotzdem erstmal "World" definieren.
Bezeichnet "World" nur Kalimdor und die Östlichen Königreiche?
Sicherlich nicht, da auch andere Länder, bzw sogar Welten (Scherbenwelt) implementiert sind.
Das heißt, dass das Wort "World" sich bereits auf eine Mehrzahl von Welten bezieht.
Und jetzt versuch mal den Plural von einem Plural zu bilden...

Einige ganz schlaue sagen jetzt: "Jahaaa eine Mehrzahl von Kontinenten, schön und gut.
Aber was ist mit Universen wenn nicht gar Dimensionen?"

Ich würde antworten: "In diesem Fall hieße es "Universe Of WarCraft" oder "Dimension Of WarCraft.
Das hört sich nicht nur blöd an, es IST auch blöd."

Das "World" bezeichnet die ganze Fantasiewelt WarCraft und was in ihr geschieht. Archetypisieren
wir einmal WarCraft. Im Prinzip ist es eine eigene Dimension mit eigenen Welten, Planeten, etc.
Desshalb gibt es nur EINE "World Of WarCraft", da sie einzigartig ist.

Also Pustekuchen Plural...

Grüße


----------



## Azot (14. Januar 2009)

Ganz einfach "Ich kauf mir 2 mal WoW" und nicht "Ich kauf mir 2 WoWs" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Draguhl (14. Januar 2009)

ihr habt doch alle so abartig einen an der klatsche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IRazoRI (14. Januar 2009)

Geheimtipp:

WsoWs

Worlds of Warcrafts

Welten der Kriegskünste


macht sinn?

nein ...

schade!


----------



## Variolus (14. Januar 2009)

Leider hat sich Niranda schon länger aus der Diskusion verabschiedet aber trotzdem auf ihr Beispiel mit ABBA die Frage, was wäre hier deiner Meinung nach die Mehrzahl? Eben CDs, genauso ist es mit WoW. Die richtige Mehrzahl wäre somit 2 WoW-Spiele ^^

ABBA = Eigenname
WoW = Eigenname und hier ists egal ob abgekürzt oder ausgeschrieben (Hier erübrigt sich jedoch ein Vergleich mit ABBA... Anfangsbuchstaben der Vornamen zu einem Bandnamen zusammenfügen? Tierisch einfallsreich -.-)

 Und zum Abschluß noch: wenn du Individuen mit gleichem Namen, wie eben jener Mike aus verschiedenen Beispielen, vervielfälltigst sind es eben mehrere verschiedene Mikes und somit auch kein wirklich passendes Beispiel...


----------



## Mottenkugel (14. Januar 2009)

Draguhl schrieb:


> ihr habt doch alle so abartig einen an der klatsche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






klatsche  oder klatsche´s ?    hehehe  omg =)


----------



## Loreal200 (14. Januar 2009)

Dir muss echt langweilig gewesen sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravenjin (14. Januar 2009)

Draguhl schrieb:


> ihr habt doch alle so abartig einen an der klatsche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


aber echt hab hier noch keine sinlossere umfrage gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (14. Januar 2009)

Ok bleiben wir mal bei der deutschen Übersetzung!^^

Einzahl: Welt der Kriegskunst

Jetzt sprech ich von mehreren Realms sind das dann:

Welten der Kriegskunst

oder 

Welten der Kriegskünste?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder gar:

Parallelwelten der gleichen Kriegskunst?

hm vielleicht auch:

Parallelwelten der selben Kriegskünste?

muahahaha 

und hier noch der Burner für jeden der noch nicht genug gelacht oder völlig verzweifelt ist:

Gleiche Parallelwelten der selben Kriegskünste


----------



## DarkDesire666 (14. Januar 2009)

keinen bock gehabt alles durchzulesen, deswegen net rumwhinen wenns schon bekant war ... 

zu deiner aufzählung am anfang ... der plurar von mouse ist immer noch mice ... 

zur deutschen übersetzung "welt der kriegskunst" ... dan wäre durdchaus der plural "welten der kriegskünste" .... also WsoWs ....


----------



## soul6 (14. Januar 2009)

ist ja schön das ihr warcraft mit kriegs-KÜNSTEN übersetzt,
doch es bleibt doch eher beim Kriegshandwerk. 
Craft = Handwerk

Wenn dann könnten es nur mehrer Welten sein (Worlds) und wozu ich das Kriegshandwerk in Mehrzahl stellen sollte ?! kA
Ergibt somit, Welten des Kriegshandwerk´s (es aber einzahl) = WsoW
max. würd ich sagen WsOWs, was dann ergäben würde = Welten der Kriegshandwerke

Aber wozu viele behaupten es gibt nur 1 WOW, versteh ich bei 11 mio Käufern nicht ganz, denn ich wußte gar nicht,
dass ich meine WOW-DVD gerade mit sovielen anderen teile^^


(p.s.:die antwort nicht wirklich ernst nehmen, denn sie ist in etwa so sinnfrei wie der ganze Beitrag)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## soul6 (14. Januar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> muahahaha
> 
> und hier noch der Burner für jeden der noch nicht genug gelacht oder völlig verzweifelt ist:
> 
> Gleiche Parallelwelten der selben Kriegskünste





sorry, einen hab ich noch :   @ scrätcher
you made my day; denn der mit den Parallelwelten war gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## Alpax (14. Januar 2009)

Will man einen Plural von World of Warcraft Bilden muss man das mit einem Angefügten Wort machen


"World of Warcraft"-CDs

Ich kaufe zwei WoW-CDs

und nicht

Ich kaufe zwei Worlds of Warcraft
Ich kaufe zwei World of Warcrafts


----------



## Mikolomeus (14. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Die rede ist von den Spielen... z.B. ich kaufe 2 wow(s) ^^
> 
> Oder sagst du:
> Ich hätte gern eine wow oder zwei wow?
> Das ist fast so wie: ich hätte gern zwei wurst!  xD



ich kauf mir 2 mal WoW. Punkt fertig aus.

WoWs son blödsinn!


fg


----------



## Bloodpak (14. Januar 2009)

Moin,

interessant ist nur was bei der Umfrage bei rauskommen soll?  g*

Wie würde es bei anderen Spielen heißen?     Diablo------> Diablos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und übrigens hängt man nicht in englischen einfach nur ein s ran um einen Plural zu erhalten.
Hier mal ein Beispiel, was jeder versteht: deutsch: Fuß----->Füße und englisch: foot---->feet
(Schulenglisch  5 Klasse..... geil)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (14. Januar 2009)

Bloodpak schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> interessant ist nur was bei der Umfrage bei rauskommen soll?  g*
> 
> ...



richtig.
das sind die "irregular verbs". genauso wie z.b. fische -> fish || fisch -> fish

mfg


----------



## Pcasso (14. Januar 2009)

b1ubb hat vollkommen recht, es ist nicht zu steigern

der name ist eigenständig, d.h. wenn du in einen laden gehst und 2 x world of warcraft kaufen möchtest musst du das auch so sagen

du gehst auch nicht in ein laden und kaufst dir zwei tomb raiders sonder zwei mal tomb raider

(und auf die spielewelt bezogen kann man es auch nicht sagen, weil es gibt nur eine welt, die welt der kriegskunst (kriegshandwerks) wie auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dementsprechend falls du vorhast dir zwei mal world of warcraft zu kaufen, dann geh bitte in den laden und sage das auch

"Schönen Guten Tag, Mein Name ist Niranda und ich bin eine mächtige untote Magierin. Ich bin hier um ihren Laden zu raiden und 2 MAL World of Warcraft zu plündern" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetingz
Pcasso


----------



## Natsumee (14. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Die rede ist von den Spielen... z.B. ich kaufe 2 wow(s) ^^
> 
> Oder sagst du:
> Ich hätte gern eine wow oder zwei wow?
> Das ist fast so wie: ich hätte gern zwei wurst!  xD




ich kaufe mir 2 WoW spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich kaufe mir 1 WoW spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




also WoW kann man nicht steigern


----------



## Sturmrufer (14. Januar 2009)

Wie es hier schon viele geschrieben haben es ist ein Eigenname für den es keine Mehrzahl gibt. 

Wenn es kein Eigenname wäre müßte die Mehrzahl World*s* of Warcraft heißen, denn es ginge dann um mehrere Welten aber immer noch um die gleiche Kriegskunst.


----------



## scheiwalker (14. Januar 2009)

du gehst in n geschäft
willst 2 mal wow kaufen

dann sag ich sicher nicht "bitte 2 wows..."
sondern "könnt ich 2 mal wow haben"


----------



## Morituri (14. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (14. Januar 2009)

Hiermit vergebe ich den Preis für die bisher *SINNLOSESTE* Umfrage seit der Gründung von "buffed"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gratz


----------



## b1ubb (14. Januar 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Hiermit vergebe ich den Preis für die bisher *SINNLOSESTE* Umfrage seit der Gründung von "buffed"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leider bist du nicht berechtigt solche Preise herzugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crywalda (14. Januar 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Hiermit vergebe ich den Preis für die bisher *SINNLOSESTE* Umfrage seit der Gründung von "buffed"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Yeah, kann ich nur unterschreiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (14. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Leider bist du nicht berechtigt solche Preise herzugeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber wenn er könnte, wie er wollte, würde er das tun, was er dann auch sollte! XD


----------



## b1ubb (14. Januar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Aber wenn er könnte, wie er wollte, würde er das tun, was er dann auch sollte! XD



Ich könnte dir im Handumdrehen mind. 10 unnötigere Threads raussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (14. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir im Handumdrehen mind. 10 unnötigere Threads raussuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja sinnlos ist ja immer Ansichtssache!^^ 

Der Thread hat ja seinen "Sinn" schon erfüllt! Unterhaltungsfaktor: + 1000!^^

Aber es sind eben die Kommentare darin die ihn unterhaltsam machen und nicht seine Frage ansich!

10 unnötigere Threads? Du hast grad nicht viel Zeit oder?^^  5 min nur mehr Zeit und man kann da locker ne 0 hinten dranhängen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (14. Januar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> 10 unnötigere Threads? Du hast grad nicht viel Zeit oder?^^  5 min nur mehr Zeit und man kann da locker ne 0 hinten dranhängen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da hast du recht.

Aber mal am Rande.

Wann hatten wir mal einen Thread, wo ich so aktiv war wie hier und die User haben mich nicht geflamed.
Ich glaube das hat einen AWARD verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## groka123 (14. Januar 2009)

is doch ganz einfach ........

nimm nen satz ---- ich kaufe mir WOW  -- ich kaufe 2 MAL WOW   somit bleibt es in einem vollständiegen satz immer WOW ^^

P.s. schreib fehhhhler die ihr findet könnt ihr behalten ^^

mfg.cu.papabalie


----------



## Deathtroll (14. Januar 2009)

Lol wenn ich in nen Laden gehen würde und das Spiel 2 x kaufen würde, würd ich sagen: habt ihr von WoW noch 2 Ausgaben übrig ? 

"Ich hätte gerne 2 WoW(s)" klingt komisch.. naja bin ja auch ned grad das deutsche Vorbild als Schweizer ^^


----------



## b1ubb (14. Januar 2009)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> "Ich hätte gerne 2 WoW(s)" klingt komisch.. naja bin ja auch ned grad das deutsche Vorbild als Schweizer ^^



Ich halte viel von Schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber du bist um einiges besser als die, die für WsoW oder Worlds of Warcraft gestimmt haben.


----------



## Deathtroll (14. Januar 2009)

Hatte in der Schule in Deutsch auch ne 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (keine Angst 6 is in der Schweiz die beste Note)

naja Grammatik hatte ich aber zugegeben n paar Mal kleine Schwierigkeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber mein deutsch verbessert sich je länger ich WoW spiele mit euch Deutschen :>


----------



## b1ubb (14. Januar 2009)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> naja Grammatik hatte ich aber zugegeben n paar Mal kleine Schwierigkeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*hust* und Österreicher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil wir sprechen das bessere und schönere Deutsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathtroll (14. Januar 2009)

Im gegensatz zu Deutschland war ich in Österreich schon in den Ferien *schönes Land*

Deutschland : Schöne Deutschsprache / Östereich : Schönere Deutschsprache / Schweiz : witzige Deutschsprache

Aber cool find ichs, dass alle Schweizer die Östereicher und Deutsche verstehn und umgekehrt verstehen die Deutschen/Österreicher nur Bahnhof wenn n Schweizer spricht 8-)


----------



## Crywalda (14. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> *hust* und Österreicher!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Boaaahhhh .... Ösis *nur Spaß*

Aber ich stelle fest, dass ihr anscheinend rechtschreibmäßig das bessere Deutsch schreibt .... was mich beim Spielen meiner WoW*s* *ggg* oftmals zu Weißglut treibt.
Achja, da war doch was ... auch ein ziemlich unnötiger neuer Thread *siehe Foren-Newsbox* ... und lacht euch schlapp.


----------



## Robynne (14. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Also aus sprachwissenschaftlicher Sicht hat Niranda Recht, da es sich bei der Abkürzung WoW um ein Akronym handelt (so wie BRD, NASA, UNO, PC...) und daher funktioniert die Pluralbildung auch genauso wie PCs.

Allerdings passt sich die Sprache sowie auch die Rechtschreibung früher oder später immer den Sprechern an, will heißen: Was die Mehrheit sagt bzw. schreibt wird auch irgendwann automatisch zur richtigen Version (Bsp: Der Plural von Pizza lautete früher auch mal Pizzen, aber weil das keiner gesagt hat, steht im Duden heute Pizzas).


----------



## Crav3n (14. Januar 2009)

Also was die Rechtschreibung, Grammatik etc. angeht hat blubb vollkommen recht, es gibt keinen direkten Plural von World of Warcraft ( Da World of Warcraft ein Trademark ist , hier gibt es nämlich keine Plurals ) und auch nicht von WoW, da WoW nur eine Abkürzüng ist, kurz gesagt "bzw ist auch eine Abkürzung, da hängst ja auch kein "s" dran wenn du mehrere gleich meinst" ich weiss ist nen schlechtes Beispiel aber tut sein Dienst. 

dazu sei gesagt, alles was unter die Kategorie Trademark fällt hat keine Plural Form. Die Firma Blizzard welche auch ein trademark darstellt wird auch niemals ein Plural besitzen, weil es diese nur einmal gibt. Genauso wird es auch mit World of Warcraft gehandlet.

Was das Thema angeht mit 2 WoW ( WoWs etc. ) hat sich das ganze einfach eingebürgert das man automatisch WoWs sagt es klingt einfach richtiger wenn man sagt : 2 WoWs , wenn man das ganze nun aufs Kaufen bezieht, würde jeder sagen: " Ich hätte gerne 2 mal WoW", denn der Verkäufer würde selbst glaub ich komisch gucken wenn du ihm sagst: "Ich hätte gerne 2 WoWs" wobei es hier für den WoW-Spieler wiederrum normal klingt, weil er seit 4 Jahren nie was anderes dazu gesagt hat. Da WoW die Abkürzung bekanntlicherweise von World of Warcraft ist und das Englisch ist und somit nicht der deutschen Rechtschreibung oder Grammatik unterliegt gibt es 100 % keinen Plural im deutschen dafür! 

MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrigh (14. Januar 2009)

> Unter Singularetantum oder Singularwort versteht man ein Substantiv - auch Nomen, Nenn-, Ding- oder Hauptwort genannt -, das nur im Singular vorkommt. Nur in der Einzahl stehen etwa Eigennamen (Mannheim), Stoffbezeichnungen (Wasser), Sammelbezeichnungen (Obst) oder auch abstrakte Begriffe (Treue).



"World of Warcraft" ist der Eigenname eines einzelnen Dings, in diesem Fall eines Softwaretitels. 

Im deutschen Umgangssprachgebrauch und Dialekt-reden mag es vorkommen, dass man unsinnigerweise ein "s" ans Ende setzt, um sich eine korrekte Aussprache zu sparen. Statt "Familie Obama" schreibt man dann "die Obamas". Diese unsägliche Angewohnheit findet sich mittlerweile nicht mehr nur im deutschen Schundblatt "Bild", dessen Redakteure, Journalisten und Lektoren der deutschen Rechtschreibung sowieso nicht fähig sind, sondern leider auch vermehrt im Deutschen Fernsehen.

Also nix mit "World of Warcrafts". Zudem ist die Frage so dumm wie sie nur sein kann, denn wie Du schon schreibst, ist die Übersetzung "Welt der Kriegskunst". Setzen wir das mal in die Mehrzahl: "Welten der Kriegskunst" oder "Welt der Kriegskünste". Übersetzen wir das zurück ins Englisch lautet es "Worlds of Warcraft" oder - Überraschung - "World of Warcraft", denn eine englische Mehrzahl von "Kriegskunst" gibt es nicht. 

Und wenn Du schon übersetzt, solltest Du bedenken, dass das "craft" in "Warcraft" auch Gewerbe, Handwerk oder Geschicklichkeit heißen könnte.


Also: Wenn jemand von 2x World of Warcraft redet. Von was redet er dann eigentlich? 2 Spielepackungen? 2 Accounts? 2 Chars? Da liegt nämlich der Denkfehler.
Man redet nicht von 2 WOWs, sondern man redet von World of Warcraft - Accounts, World of Warcraft - Chars, World of Warcraft - Spielepackungen. WOW ist also nur das Präfix des eigentlichen Objekts um das es geht und welches dann auch in die Mehrzahl gesetzt werden kann.


Und bevor jetzt jemand dumm labert wegen meiner Deutschkenntnisse: Ich bin Pfälzer - wir sind die Erfinder des pfälzischen Genitivs und kämpfen noch immer um seine Anerkennung im Duden...

Meim Baba sei Audo - Das Auto meines Vaters...

Barbarus hic ergo sum, quia non intellegor ulli.


----------



## xx-elf (14. Januar 2009)

Also ich freu mich über jede kreativen Thread und das hier ist einer, weiter so    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: vote für -->Keine Ahnung<---


MFG
XX-Elf


----------



## slartibartfass (14. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> PS:
> *Aber ihr sagt doch auch alle: Ich möchte gern 2 PCs kaufen... :<*



falsch, ich will immer Rechner kaufen mit bestimmten vordefinierten Hardwarekonfigurationen ^^


----------



## Tomminocka (14. Januar 2009)

Also wenn es nur um das Spiel geht: Ich kauf mir das Spiel(die CD) "world of Warcraft" oder ich kaufe mir gleich mehrere CDs des Spieles "World of Warcraft"

Bezüglich der verschiedenen Server:

Auf jeden Server existiert ein "World of Warcraft", warum haben wir mehrere Server? Damit jeder lag- und problemfrei spielen kann.

Rein theoretisch wäre es aber möglich alle Server auf einem zu vereinen(der Mega-Server), es bleibt jedoch trotzdem immer nur ein World of Warcraft.

Durch die Aufteilung der Spieler auf die Server, kann es passieren, dass man auf unterschiedlichen Servern unterschiedliche Phasen der World of Warcraft erlebt(je nachdem, wie alt oder neu der Server ist), es ändert sich jedoch nichts daran, dass nur ein World of Warcraft gibt.

Wer das jetzt nicht verstanden hat, die Bockwurst kostet 1,20€.


----------



## Xelyna (14. Januar 2009)

That's the Worlds of Warcraft that you play *sing*
Also rein theoretisch gibts nur eine Welt 
Verpackt in zwei Spiele..
Die somit identisch sind..
*grübel*

Das ist mir zu hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist eigentlich die Steigerung bis hin zum Superlativ?
WoW
WoWiger
am WoWsten? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pcasso (14. Januar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> That's the Worlds of Warcraft that you play *sing*
> Also rein theoretisch gibts nur eine Welt
> Verpackt in zwei Spiele..
> Die somit identisch sind..
> ...




ich brauch mehr schwarzes gold.....ohne kaffee geh ich tot ... aber zum vorposter....



ich hoffe sehr, dass das eine art kurzschluss in deinem körper war, der deinem gehirn den befehl gab das zu schreiben....

......

....denn es steht doch definitiv fest, das es so heissen muss

gut                      wow
bessER                wower
am besten           am wowsten


war das denn so schwer? ^^


----------



## Versace83 (14. Januar 2009)

Spontan würde ich sagen, dass es keinen Plural von WoW gibt... eher dass man dass man das, was man meint eben dran hängt.

Also z.B. 2 WoW (bzw. World of Warcraft) DVDs/Spiele/Verpackungen usw.

Da es sich ja um einen Eigennamen (wenn es sich, wie du sagst auf den Inhalt bezieht müsste man warcraft ja klein schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) handelt... man sagt ja auch nicht, wenn man z.B. von Niederlassungen von einem Unternehmen redet, "die 2 Boschs", sondern "die 2 Bosch Gebäude/Niederlassungen" usw.


----------



## MAczwerg (14. Januar 2009)

ich habe mehrere wows offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hallo ?????

Ich hab mehrere Fenster von WoW offen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Thrull (14. Januar 2009)

Hm beim ersten Punkt würde ich sagen WoW's.

Der Zweite ist definitiv nicht lösbar da die richtige Antwort nicht dabei steht. Böse ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die korrekte Antwort würde lauten: (Zwei) World of Warcraft - Spiele

Gruß
Thrull


----------



## Xelyna (14. Januar 2009)

Pcasso schrieb:


> ich brauch mehr schwarzes gold.....ohne kaffee geh ich tot ... aber zum vorposter....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vorposterin !
Und gib lieber mir den Kaffee, ich hab ihn nötIGER ! *lach*


----------



## mumba (14. Januar 2009)

@ B1ubb - ich fand die alte Sig besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pcasso (14. Januar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Vorposterin !
> Und gib lieber mir den Kaffee, ich hab ihn nötIGER ! *lach*




sorry my lady ^^

*kaffeerüberreich*
zucker? milch?


----------



## fraudani (14. Januar 2009)

minosha schrieb:


> Ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Ich habe bei Seite 2 aufgehört zu lesen und bin direkt hierhin gesprungen. Also: Ich kaufe 2 PCs heisst ich kaufe  2 Personal Computers. (Glaube so heisst es).



Computer ist Computer, egal ob einer oder mehrere. Da gibts kein Plural. Umgangssprachlich ist zwar PCs durchaus üblich, aber Computers ist definitiv falsch.




Tryko schrieb:


> Und ob ich das kann!!!
> Ja, geiler Eigenname!... Welt der Kriegskunst... Ja, die vielen Welt der Kriegstkunst
> 
> 
> ...



Da es ein Eigenname ist, übersetzt man ihn auch nicht um sich dann aufgrund der Übersetzung ein Plural zu basteln. 

Abgesehen davon ging es ja bei der Frage nach dem Plural um das Spiel selbst und nicht um die virtuelle Welt, in der es spielt. Man kauft sich ja keine Welt, sondern ein Spiel namens "World of Warcraft". Allein deshalb macht es schon keinen Sinn den Titel zu übersetzen, um dann ein Plural draus zu basteln. Es ist und bleibt ein Eigenname, der Name für ein Spiel.


----------



## Niranda (14. Januar 2009)

fraudani schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ging es ja bei der Frage nach dem Plural um das Spiel selbst und nicht um die virtuelle Welt, in der es spielt. Man kauft sich ja keine Welt, sondern ein Spiel namens "World of Warcraft". Allein deshalb macht es schon keinen Sinn den Titel zu übersetzen, um dann ein Plural draus zu basteln. Es ist und bleibt ein Eigenname, der Name für ein Spiel.



Und darum hängt man hinter dem ganzen Eigennamen ein s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (14. Januar 2009)

fraudani schrieb:


> Computer ist Computer, egal ob einer oder mehrere. Da gibts kein Plural. Umgangssprachlich ist zwar PCs durchaus üblich, aber Computers ist definitiv falsch.


Und was meinst du was PCs ausgeschrieben heißt? (;


----------



## fraudani (14. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Und darum hängt man hinter dem ganzen Eigennamen ein s
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Umgangssprachlich und auch nur bei der Abkürzung, von mir aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber nicht, weil hier einige unbedingt wollen, dass b1ubb Unrecht hat. Falsch wird nunmal nicht richtig, nur weil der mit der richtigen Antwort b1ubb ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (14. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich mir 2 Mal WoW kaufe sag ich einfach "Ich hab mir zwei Mal WoW gekauft"... so umgehe ich es einfach und geschickt und muss mich vor niemandem rechtfertigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fraudani (14. Januar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und was meinst du was PCs ausgeschrieben heißt? (;



Das ist eine Abkürzung und die wird von vielen UMGANGSSPRACHLICH so ins Plural gesetzt. Es gibt auch Leute, die kaufen sich  2 BMWs. Und um mal bei diesem Abkürzungen/Langform/Übersetzung-Spiel mitzumachen: sie kaufen sich zwei Bayerische Motoren Werke???

Nur weil sich Sachen umgangssprachlich verbreitet haben, sind sie grammatikalisch noch lang nicht richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (14. Januar 2009)

fraudani schrieb:


> Das ist eine Abkürzung und die wird von vielen UMGANGSSPRACHLICH so ins Plural gesetzt. Es gibt auch Leute, die kaufen sich  2 BMWs. Und um mal bei diesem Abkürzungen/Langform/Übersetzung-Spiel mitzumachen: sie kaufen sich zwei Bayerische Motoren Werke???
> 
> Nur weil sich Sachen umgangssprachlich verbreitet haben, sind sie grammatikalisch noch lang nicht richtig
> 
> ...


Falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PC ist englisch und bedeutet personal computer. Mehrzahl daher personal computers ;D


----------



## Tymion (14. Januar 2009)

Man kann es begründen wie man will. Die Diskussion wird ewig weiter gehen, weil die einen, die WsoW sagen, werden sich nicht überzeugen lassen, genau so wenig wie die, die WoW sagen^^

Man kann begründen:

Eigennamen verändert man nicht. Bps 3 Golfs.
Gegenbegründung wäre, dass wir das bei anderen Dingen auch tun. Bsp PC; PC´s

Genau so kann B1ubb nicht sagen, dass er gewonnen hat. Es können auch einfach nur Deppen seine Meinung vertreten, weil die gebildeten Leute sich vlt nicht mehr in einem Buffed Forum beteiligen^^ Bzw B1ubb ich bin deiner Meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Bist du das eig in deiner Sig ?^^)

So far Tymion


----------



## fraudani (14. Januar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Im Englischen, aber auch auf deutsch sagt man Personal Computer, wobei hier das Wort Computer auch im Plural Computer bleibt. Im Deutschen sagt man nicht Computers. Da jedoch viele Begriffe aus dem Englischen übernommen wurden, ist es umgangssprachlich verbreitet, dass man besonders bei der Abkürzung des ganzen die englische Version nimmt. 
Bei einigen Leuten kann es vielleicht sogar sein, dass sie das nur tun, weil sie für alles ein Plural brauchen... ich erinnere an die "Samsungs" von etlichen Seiten zuvor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (14. Januar 2009)

xD


----------



## Pcasso (14. Januar 2009)

ich mag so plurals nicht ^^


----------



## Xelyna (14. Januar 2009)

fraudani schrieb:


> Im Englischen, aber auch auf deutsch sagt man Personal Computer, wobei hier das Wort Computer auch im Plural Computer bleibt. Im Deutschen sagt man nicht Computers. Da jedoch viele Begriffe aus dem Englischen übernommen wurden, ist es umgangssprachlich verbreitet, dass man besonders bei der Abkürzung des ganzen die englische Version nimmt.


Das ist jetzt aber total blöd eingedeutscht das zählt nicht :<


----------



## Baader85 (14. Januar 2009)

Regeln kannste bei sowas vergessen, da die im Normalfall nicht allgemeingültig sind.


Ich kann hier nur meinen alte Englischlehrer zitieren (hoffentlich hab ichs noch richtig im Kopf)

"This my fellow students is a matter of Sprachgefühl"


----------



## Pcasso (14. Januar 2009)

Baader85 schrieb:


> Regeln kanste bei sowas vergesse, da die im Normalfall icht allgmeingültig sind.
> 
> 
> Ich kann hier nur meinen alte Ensglischlehrer zitieren (hoffetlich hab ichs och richtig im Kopf)
> ...



das hat der gesagt??? omfg.....

i believe i spider !!


----------



## gehix (14. Januar 2009)

Shasta schrieb:


> -s ist eine amerikanische Regel, im Deutschen gibt es verschiedene Pluralregeln, z.B. Hunde, Fenster, Türen, Stühle und nicht Hunds, Fensters, Türs, Stuhls.
> 
> Blubb hat Recht: es gibt nur eine "World of Warcraft", aber es kann mehrere Kopien von dem Spiel geben. Also entweder redet ihr von mehreren Dimensionen der "world of Warcraft" oder von mehreren WoW-Spielen bzw. Kopien.
> 
> mfG



Trifft die Nägel(s) auf den Kopf xD...

Ne, stimmt schon. Bin der selben Meinung. 
Es gibt nur "World of Warcraft". Eine Kopie davon wäre z.B. auch "das gleiche" und nicht "das selbe" und da WoW lediglich die Abkürzung ist, ebenfalls keine Steigerung möglich.

Oder sind wir nicht alle ein wenig Bluna?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was meint denn Dr.Bob dazu? *lach*


----------



## Ezralia (14. Januar 2009)

Nur um mich auch mal kurz zu Wort zu melden

überlegt bei der ganzen frage mal wieviele SMS ihr in eurem leben bekommen oder gesendet habt (nein ich will keine zahlen hören, es dient der veranschulichung)

wer nun antwortet er hätte 4300 SMSs bekommen hat ein an der waffel, das sagt echt kein mensch. warum? weils keinen sinn macht, genausowenig wie das s an WOW dran zu hängen

p.s
wer noch keine sms bekommen hat, hat entweder kein handy, keine freunde mit handy, keine freunde (ah deswegen WoW) oder telefoniert wegen jedem scheiß und lässt sich von seinen freunden wegen jedem scheiß anrufen


----------



## Xelyna (14. Januar 2009)

Ezralia schrieb:


> wer nun antwortet er hätte 4300 SMSs bekommen hat ein an der waffel, das sagt echt kein mensch. warum? weils keinen sinn macht, genausowenig wie das s an WOW dran zu hängen


Erinnert mich an ein Wort bei dem es mir die Fussnägel hochrollt. Kam in einer Handywerbung vor.
SMSsen als Verb.. es tut so weh.
Das heißt simsen verdammt noch mal ! xD


----------



## abe15 (14. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Es gibt nur 1 WoW - und nicht 2 !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Verdammt richtig. Das Wort "tot" lässt sich ja beispielsweise auch nicht steigern, denn toter als tot kann man ja nicht sein^^
Es gibt Pc Spiele, meinetwegen Splinter Cells, Oblivions oder Gothics (Gib von allen mehrere Teile), WoW´s gibts aber nicht, da es eben nur eins gibt.


----------



## abe15 (14. Januar 2009)

Und zum 2. Teil der Frage:
World of Warcraft ist leider tatsächlich ein eigenname. Man erkennt dies an dem groß geschriebenen "Warcraft". Würde es kein Eigenname sein, sondern wirklich eine Beschreibung, müsste es "world of warcraft heißen"...
Soviel zum Kurs Englisch für Anfänger,
MfG


----------



## Barbossâ-Gorgonnash (14. Januar 2009)

Nargazz schrieb:


> Ich würde gar nix sagen und die spiele einfach kaufen.
> 
> Wenn ich was sagen müsste Zwei Versionen von WoW
> Da WoW als Eigenname wohl kaum steigerbar sein dürfte



Richtig.

Ich kaufe zwei Diablos?
Ich kaufe zwei Starcrafts?

Gilt eigentlich für Alles.

Ich kaufe zwei Fluch der Karibikse?

Von daher: Ich kaufe zweimal das Spiel World of Warcraft® oder ich hätte gern zwei World of Warcraft® Spiele.


----------



## Krouk (14. Januar 2009)

WoWs oder World of Warcrafts ist definitv falsch, es widerspräche dem Sinn.

Es gibt die Welt der Kriegkunst. Man mag zwar der Meinung sein, dass es mehrere Künste gibt, hier steht die Kriegskunst für sich und ist daher nicht ins Plural setzbar.

Theoretisch könnte es mehrere Welten geben, wo der Kriegskunst gefrönt wird. Die Welt ist hier jedoch gleichbedeutend mit dem Universum, erschaffen von den Titanen. Es gibt nur ein Universum, keine Universen. Es gibt zwar durchgeknallte Wissenschaftler, die von Parallel-Universen, multiblen Urknallern (<--Pural) usw sprechen, der anständige, normal denkende Mitteleuropäer meint jedoch mit dem Universum das Allumfassende. 

Würde man es so sehen, dass Orte wie Azeroth im Verhältnis zu Draenor eigene Welten sind, dann könnte man WsoW oder Worlds of Warcraft sagen. Da wir jedoch wissen, dass Azeroth und Draenor bereits Bestandteil der World of Warcraft ist, wissen wir auch, dass das World in WoW allumfassend gemeint ist.

Daher ist es nicht steigerbar.

Wenn ich nun die anfängliche Aussage nehme, wie man zu dieser Umfrage kam, nämlich was man sagt, wenn man mehrere Spiele kauft, dann benötigt man natürlich einen Plural. Den bekommt man auch in dem man sagt:

Ich möchte bitte 2 Packung*en* World of Warcraft kaufen.


In diesem speziellen Zusammenhang ist WoWs oder World of Warcrafts natürlich noch schwachsinniger und hahnebüchen falsch.


----------



## Niranda (14. Januar 2009)

Ezralia schrieb:


> Nur um mich auch mal kurz zu Wort zu melden
> 
> überlegt bei der ganzen frage mal wieviele SMS ihr in eurem leben bekommen oder gesendet habt (nein ich will keine zahlen hören, es dient der veranschulichung)
> 
> ...



Da ist ein unterschied!

[World of Warcraft], so wie es da steht ist ein Eigenname,

SMS ist eine offizielle Abkürzung zu:
*S*hort-*M*essage-*S*ystem

Plural: Ich hab 4800 SMs bekommen/gesendet.  SMs = Short Message*s*


----------



## Niranda (14. Januar 2009)

Viele verstehen nicht, dass es um DAS PRODUKT  <World of Warcraft> geht und NICHT um die Geschichte, NICHT um die Welten oder sonstiges...

...sry für doppelpost :<


----------



## Krouk (14. Januar 2009)

Wie von mehreren Leuten ausgeführt ist auch das Produkt WoW nicht steigerbar.

Wenn Du zwei DVDs der neuen Platz 1 Band "Haus vom Affenarsch" kaufst, dann würde die die Umfrage lauten:

Häuser vom Affenarsch

Haus von Affenärschen

Häuser von Affenärschen


War das deutlich?


----------



## Niranda (14. Januar 2009)

das ist deutsch...
wow ist englisch/americanisch/whatever, sowas in der richtung


----------



## Krouk (14. Januar 2009)

You want it in english?

Okay, 

just tell the vendor, that you want to buy two boxes of WoW.

You can tell him that you want two WoWs, too and i am sure, that he will undestand you.

But WoWs is wrong, english and german.


----------



## Xeyji (14. Januar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Verdammt richtig. Das Wort "tot" lässt sich ja beispielsweise auch nicht steigern, denn toter als tot kann man ja nicht sein^^
> Es gibt Pc Spiele, meinetwegen Splinter Cells, Oblivions oder Gothics (Gib von allen mehrere Teile), WoW´s gibts aber nicht, da es eben nur eins gibt.



Lol. Es gibt mehrere Oblivions aber nur ein WoW...
Oblivion wähl ich nun mal als Beispiel, weil das 2 Addons hat.
WoW hat auch 2 Addons. 
Wie kann man nur etwas behaupten und sich selber widersprechen ôÒ

Btw, ihr habt mich alle wiederholt wenn ihr von mehreren WoW-Spielen oder WoW-sonstwassen redet.
Thread lesen ftw.

Mfg Xey


----------



## Domasch (14. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> 2 Mouses (hier als englischer Eigenname: [Mouse]s, ansonsten wäre mice richtig, aber schließlich kauft ihr für euren PC ja keine Mäuse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ehm soweit ich weiß ist der Plural von Mouse.. Mice
Aber auch egal ich sag "WoWs"!


----------



## Niranda (14. Januar 2009)

Ehm... wer lesen kann...



Niranda schrieb:


> 2 Mouses (hier als englischer Eigenname: [Mouse]s, ansonsten wäre mice richtig, aber schließlich kauft ihr für euren PC ja keine Mäuse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## schmiedemeister (14. Januar 2009)

jo wort s hinten drann ist mehrzahl hmm ok, 

eis=eiss Oo
wasser=wassers
Mann= Manns??

Kann irgendwie nicht stimmen Oo

Edit: Wann braucht man die Mehrzahl von WoW??


----------



## Treppe (14. Januar 2009)

naja ich find das thema immernoch unnötig ^^....unnötig aber lustig ich sag wow = 2xwow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (14. Januar 2009)

Treppe schrieb:


> naja ich find das thema immernoch unnötig ^^....unnötig aber lustig ich sag wow = 2xwow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



me2 is einfach einfacher


----------



## IwanNI (14. Januar 2009)

Obwohl ich denke, dass der Plural von WoW WoW is, würde als Plural von World of Warcraft am besten Worlds of Warcraft passen. Klingt aber net so toll.

Hab also für WoW; bzw. World of Warcraft gestimmt.


----------



## Code Monkey (14. Januar 2009)

sollte jeder nicht sein eigenes denken oder last ne münze werfn


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (14. Januar 2009)

Maradil schrieb:


> das is aber grammatikalisch falsch, weil  's machst du nur wenn etwas jemandem gehört, oder zugewiesen wird, z.B.: Mike's Auto oder Susi's Haargummi...
> 
> /klugscheißen off



/klugscheiß-mode on

Es heißt ja eh Susis (und nicht Susi's). Und wenn ich z.B. einen "Andreas" habe, heißt es "Andreas'".

Ich kann allerdings schreiben: "Gehst du das Thema nochmal durch?" "Ja, ich geh's nochmal durch." Hier habe ich mit dem " ' " bei "geh's" einfach das "e" des Wortes "es" weggelassen. Zum Vergleich der obige Dialog zweier fiktiver Personen nochmal auf Hochdeutsch: "Gehst du das Thema nochmal durch?" "Ja, ich GEHE ES nochmal durch."

Susi's heißt also eigentlich "Susi es".

/klugscheiß-mode off


----------



## Semetor (14. Januar 2009)

Ich würd ja mal sagen nein^^ Posts doch mal ins Offi Forum vl sagen die Blue Poster was dazu (=


----------



## gebra (14. Januar 2009)

Habe nicht mitgestimmt da es meiner Meinung nach kein Plural von WOW gibt.

Gibt ja auch kein Plural von Blödsinn sondern höchstens ein Plural von blödsinniger Umfrage.


----------



## LouisVanGeest (14. Januar 2009)

Dimension: World of Warcraft, two worlds of warcraft, three worlds of warcraft usw..

Gegenstand/Spiel: keine steigerung
wenn die mutter sacht.. Geh in den Laden, dann heißts "bring mir 2x world of warcraft mit" und nicht 2x worlds of warcrafts oder son käse


könnt mir glauben mein dad is lehrer und den hab ich gefragt hmpf xD


----------



## aatwa (14. Januar 2009)

WsoWs ist definitiv falsch...

Worlds of Warcraft stimmen... Welten der Kriegskunst... Bei WsoWs heißt es ja, dass es eine Welt mit verschiedenen Kriegskünsten is...

Ein Beispiel mit nem Englischbuch (hatte eben Englischhausi gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Es heißt Buch des Englisch (halt in beschissenem Deutsch, wird schon passen...) als Mehrzahl heißt es dann Bücher des Englisch... Würde es 'Bücker der Englische' heißen, hieße das ja, dass es verschiedene Englische sind (british, welsh, american,...)...


Meiner Meinung nach heißt es richtig 'Worlds of Warcraft', wenn überhaupt... Es ist ja wie gesagt ein Eigenname...



atwa


----------



## Eriya (14. Januar 2009)

Ich sag's gar nicht.


----------



## Fonsy (14. Januar 2009)

Habe nicht abgestimmt, da ie richtige Antwort meines Wissens nach nicht dabei ist.

Denn wie ich den ersten Posts vom TE entnehmen konnte ist der Titel WoW gemeint, also der Titel bzw. die Bezeichnung des Spiels ergo des Gegenstandes
der damit verbunden ist ergo im Sinne des Sprachgebrauchs die DVD.

Da sich aber Titel oder Gegenstandsbezeichnungen nicht ins Plural setzen lassen müsste die richtige Antwort in Bezug auf das vom TE genannte Beispiel 
("...möchte gern 2 WoWs kaufen...") lauten: Ich möchte gerne 2 Exemplare von WoW kaufen.

Quelle: logischer Verstand der dt. Grammatik ---> schonmal versucht einen Buchttitel oder einen Musikalbum-Titel ins Plural zu setzen?

Viel Spass beim ausprobieren!!


----------



## Fonsy (14. Januar 2009)

Im Bezug auf andere Kontexte sind nat. Formen wie World of Warcrafts ; Worlds of Warcraft ; Worlds of Warcrafts genauso richtig allerdings halt nicht im Sinne der Umfrage!!

Kommt halt wie bei den meisten anglizistischen *lol*kluggeschissen* Grammatik Regeln stark auf Kontext und Bedeutung des/der Wörter an.


----------



## Todeshieb (14. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Es gibt nur 1 WoW - und nicht 2 !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da hat er Recht. Ländernamen gibts ja auch nur im Singular.


----------



## Ezralia (15. Januar 2009)

bei der sms sache ging es mit nicht um die bezeichnug 'world of warcraft', es ging um die abkürzung wow

sms ist zwar eine offizielle abkürzung für Short Message Service aber umgangssprachlich ist es zu einer bezeichnung von einer SM ( short message ) geworden, schließlich verschickt man keine services
wow ist auch eine bezeichnug für world of warcraft

es ging mir darum das man sms nicht einfach durch anhängen des buchstaben s zu einem plural machen kann

aber nehmen wir einfach mal zwei andere beispiele:
ich habe zuhause zwei 'les paul' gitarren (keine originale, nur epiphone), wenn ich den satz nun gerne kürzer hätte würde ich sagen: ich habe zuhause zwei 'les paul'. definitiv nicht zwei les pauls

i've got two dvds of matrix at home vs. i've got two matrices at home / i've got two matrixes at home

das problem bei der sache ist das man im kontext manchmal dennoch eigennamen bzw bezeichnungen zu einem plural machen kann, aber gerade bei abkürzungen führt dies oft zu problemen
ich habe zwei eifeltürme auf meiner fensterbank stehen (gemeint sind in diesem fall natürlich miniaturen)

das problem bei dieser sache ist halt das vieles umgangssprachlich ist und sicher kannst du sogar sagen WoWs und wenn du's oft genug sagst wird sich das evtl sogar einbürgern (vergleiche BMWs) und somit "richtig", genau so wie sich BTs für black temples einbürgern könnte wenn du sagen willst das du am wochenende (mit verschiedenen chars versteht sich) "zwei BTs" gegangen bist und nciht zwei mal BT

so wies momentan aber der fall ist ist es nicht eingebürgert und rein grammatikalisch nicht richtig


----------



## Holla die Waldfee (15. Januar 2009)

> 2 Mouses (hier als englischer Eigenname: [Mouse]s, ansonsten wäre mice richtig, aber schließlich kauft ihr für euren PC ja keine Mäuse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



<Klugscheißmodusan>Ist der Plural von Mouse nicht Mice?^^<Klugscheißmodusaus>


----------



## P-bibi (15. Januar 2009)

Es heißt natürlich 2 WoWs!!!!!
Niranda hat vollkommen Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P-bibi (15. Januar 2009)

> <Klugscheißmodusan>Ist der Plural von Mouse nicht Mice?^^<Klugscheißmodusaus>



Also ich persönlich würde ja erstmal die komplette Zeile lesen.


----------



## Divinavene (15. Januar 2009)

Hm, ich kann ja echt nicht verstehen, wieso manche Menschen unsere Gramatik so verhunzen müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WoW (oder die Langform) ist genauso steigerbar wie einziges; nämlich gar nicht!

Ich stimme jenen Vorschreibern zu, die genauso denken. 

Du kaufst oder spielst nicht WoW, sondern das Spiel. Das ist ein gravierender Unterschied. 

Es würde auch keiner zwei Gothics (das Spiel) kaufen, sondern zwei Spiele von Gothic.


----------



## Dagrolian (15. Januar 2009)

>Die Frage, die die WoW-Spieler bewegt:, WoWs? Gibts das? Kann man das essen?

gähn... bewegt mich kein stück a.k.a. ist mir völlig latte.


----------



## Gnorfal (15. Januar 2009)

mich bewegt auch vielmehr, warum ich seit 10 minuten da stehen habe:

*In Realm einloggen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith: egal bei welchem Server.....


----------



## Niranda (15. Januar 2009)

Dagrolian schrieb:


> >Die Frage, die die WoW-Spieler bewegt:, WoWs? Gibts das? Kann man das essen?
> 
> gähn... bewegt mich kein stück a.k.a. ist mir völlig latte.



hm, du bist im theard und die umfrage umfasst ca. 1200 stimmen... *fragwürdig gugg* ^^

Nira


----------



## b1ubb (15. Januar 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> mich bewegt auch vielmehr, warum ich seit 10 minuten da stehen habe:
> *In Realm einloggen*
> 
> 
> ...



das ist aber nicht sinn des threads hier frust abzulassen, nur weil du dich nicht einloggen kannst.


----------



## scheiwalker (15. Januar 2009)

omg, siehs doch einfach ein, blubb hatt recht


----------



## hollm (15. Januar 2009)

ich verfolge dieses thema ja nun schon seit anfang an und muss wirklich sagen was das ganze hier für ausmaße genommen hat nicht schlecht bin aber der meinung 

blubbi hat recht wow sowie world of warcraft es kann nun ma nur eins geben


----------



## Treppe (15. Januar 2009)

ähm 17seiten für das thema ob es wow oder wows heisst O.o ?? nun gut dann halt nochmal deutsch klasse 1:
Ich kaufe 1 WoW
ich kaufe 2 MAL WoW nicht Ich kaufe 2 WoWs!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arinae (15. Januar 2009)

Die große Frage ist doch ob es sich mit WoW nicht schon um eine Superlative handelt.

World of Warcraft heisst ja übersetzt: Welt der Kriegskunst 
und die deutsche Grammatik lehrt uns ja: eine Welt, viele Welten 

andererseits lehrt sie uns aber auch: eine Kriegskunst, viele Kriegskünste

World's of Warcraft vs. World of Warcrafting

Aber wenn ich mich an die netten Beiträge der GM's zum Thema - "Was war zuerst da, das Huhn oder das Ei" - erinnere, 

ASK BLIZZARD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arinae (15. Januar 2009)

ach ja, Plural von WoW ist WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azot (15. Januar 2009)

Arinae schrieb:


> ach ja, Plural von WoW ist WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die *EDIT*-Funktion kennst noch nicht stimmts ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Treppe hat eindeutig recht - Es heißt:
Ich kauf mir 2 *Mal* WoW.


----------



## Arinae (15. Januar 2009)

Azot schrieb:


> Die *EDIT*-Funktion kennst noch nicht stimmts ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ööööhm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (15. Januar 2009)

Hm, aber grundsätzlich... *grübel*

Mann=Männer
... warum dann nicht....
WoW=WöWer
*hüstel*


----------



## b1ubb (15. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Mann=Männer
> ... warum dann nicht....
> WoW=WöWer
> *hüstel*




hahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da stimmen dann die ganzen Fake accounts ab die für WsoW gestimmt haben und Worlds of Warcraft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (8. April 2009)

Welt der Kriegskunst
Welten der Kreigskunst  -> Worlds of Warcraft
Welt der Kriegskünste - World of Warcrafts


----------



## Camô (8. April 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Welt der Kriegskunst
> Welten der Kreigskunst  -> Worlds of Warcraft
> Welt der Kriegskünste - World of Warcrafts


Dass du das nach 3 Monaten feststellen konntest - Hut ab! ...


----------

